#ubports 2018-01-15
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> Has there already been a Russian translation of the ut UI? I am able to make one.
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> Another question: isn't it a security hole if no matter what username you enter during installation, it gets set to 'phablet'? With a weak enough password (especially this 4 digit long PIN) an attacker might be able to recover it. Please comment.
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> You aren't creating a username, you're adding your preferred name.
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Your username is always `phablet`. And very short passwords have always been rather insecure.
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> @inchw0rm, translate.ubports.com
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> @UniversalSuperBox, Those freaky Russians tho, omg they're so fast in picking up translations. I ducking hate 'em. Cyka
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Uh
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> @UniversalSuperBox, Kiddin' sry
<tgBot3> <ignorare> @Stereofont, Are you sure? All I heard is that Halium is build to run on Z4 Tablet Compact, not on Z2 Tablet Compact? :-)
<tgBot3> <petya230> Hi!  … i need help... ><  … i made these: … systemimage … hybris-boot …  soo …  how can i make ubuntu? …  i dont got it..  … https://github.com/Halium/rootfs-builder/blob/ubuntu/build.sh … http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/Distribution.html#startup-sequence
<tgBot3> <ensigeon> @inchw0rm, You’re a sensitive boy, ain’t you Tommy?
<tgBot3> Mental Ataxia was added by: Mental Ataxia
<tgBot3> <Mental Ataxia> Sup all! … Is there any specific channel where I can ask a few questions about Ubuntu Touch? :)
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> this is probably the place
<tgBot3> <TronFortyTwo> @Mental Ataxia, Welcome Mental ! … Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for some basic information, feel free to ask here!🙂
<tgBot3> <ensigeon> @Mental Ataxia, Hi … https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<tgBot3> <Mental Ataxia> Thanks guys! I'll give the welcome page a look and will ask questions soon! :)
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> ... or not ;)
<tgBot3> <Mental Ataxia> We'll see ;p
<tgBot3> <matv1> Stats.ubports.com is down
<tgBot3> VYCPTI77NM was added by: VYCPTI77NM
<tgBot3> <VYCPTI77NM> Does Ubuntu Phone support the Telegram or Signal apps in OS?
<tgBot3> <ensigeon> @VYCPTI77NM, Yes
<tgBot3> <VYCPTI77NM> 👍
<tgBot3> <aldolinux80> Telegram no pblm
<tgBot3> <aldolinux80> but signal... I'm not sure
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> Did you know that Signal is available as a native Ubuntu Touch app? … Today an update was released for Signal which now has a passphrase-secured message storage which you can activate under the preferences. … Enjoy and thanks to Aaron Kimmig for the hard work on this. … https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/textsecure.nanuc … #ubports -app
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> Fwd from UBports News Channel: Did you know that Signal is available as a native Ubuntu Touch app? … Today an update was released for Signal which now has a passphrase-secured message storage which you can activate under the preferences. … Enjoy and thanks to Aaron Kimmig for the hard work on this. … https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/textsecure.nanuc … #ubports -app
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> Hi @VYCPTI77NM! I'm parrt of the Welcoming Team. To get up to speed, please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome. Be careful with the Signal app though, it doesn't supported logging in other devices and even logs you out on existing connected ones.
<tgBot3> <VYCPTI77NM> Awesome, good to know. Thanks you three
<tgBot3> <VYCPTI77NM> Just installed UT on my old Nexus 5
<tgBot3> <VYCPTI77NM> looks much nicer than last time I tried it, about a year ago
<tgBot3> <Mental Ataxia> Okay guys, few questions: … 1 - Are Web-based apps usable? Can one create shortcuts for these? Will they run on phone and in convergence? … 2 - I see the Wire messaging app hasn't migrated from the Ubuntu store over to the OpenApps store. Any chance I can get it running with Anbox? … 3 - Does the Fairphone 2 support convergence? (I saw it for the Nexus 5, but unsure about the Fairphone) … 4 - Is OpenVPN available? I went through the f
<tgBot3> threads regarding it, but a straight up answer would be appreciated. … 5 - What is the current state of convergence? What I mean is, is it something you guys actually use?  … 6 - What's the status of web browser addons?  … 7 - Considering the reach of Appimages, are there any plans to support it or shift focus from snaps to appimages? I understand there may be underlying compatibiltiy reasons for not switching, just looking to understand the landscape 
<tgBot3> Considering Ubuntu is running on the phone, is it fair to expect that most things that run on ubuntu desktop will run the same way on the phone and in convergence? I don't mean they will work, I simply mean, in the background, they run the same way, even if unstable. This gives me a picture of how the underlying OS runs, in comparison to what we actually get shown to us. … I don't mind having to do research and workarounds to fix things, been used to it as
<tgBot3> user, I really need something new and different to scratch that itch, and perhaps I'll even find I can contribute to the project. Just looking to see which phone I should go for, and what I can expect in a fair way. My main messaging app is Wire, so clearly I already feel somewhat crippled, but willing to give it a go nonetheless. … Thanks in advance!
<tgBot3> <Mental Ataxia> One last thing, the Nexus 5 is supported, what about the 5X?
<tgBot3> <Mental Ataxia> Now I feel stupid, question 1 partially answered in the Ubuntu Touch Documentation :)
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> i'll answer 3: convergence through cable is (currently!) only supported on the nexus 5. the other more powerfull phones can do it wireless through aethercast (miracast) with a ~100ms delay
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> it only runs on the nexus 5 because it requires specific hardwarae
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> nexus 5X will probably be available at some point in the future when we've migrated onto 16.04 through halium, but eta's are impossible
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> 5x won't do convergence though
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> @rogieroudshoorn, Is the opo one of those powerfull phones?
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> i think so, but i don't own one myself so don't take just my word for it
<tgBot3> <Mental Ataxia> Interesting. What the progress like on Halium and its integration?
<tgBot3> <Daniel> FP2 one of the powerful ones?
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> i think so, but i don't own one myself so don't take just my word for it
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> i only own a weak one (BQ E4.5)
<tgBot3> <Mental Ataxia> @rogieroudshoorn What's your experience been like?
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> considering the stupidly bad hardware, that phone is surprisingly usefull
<tgBot3> <Oliver> Well, it's weak, but I love my BQ4.5...😎
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> most things "just work", and it is a proper linux machine
<tgBot3> <Mental Ataxia> That's really good to hear.
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> personally i'd love to see it on high-end convergent hardware
<tgBot3> <Mental Ataxia> Before Ubuntu Touch, were you an Android or iOS user? Or something else?
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> Android (LineageOS)
<tgBot3> <Mental Ataxia> How was the switch, especially when it comes to apps?
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> i don't use that many, and even i had to do commandline stuff to get CARDDAV running to my nextcloud
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> no comparision to ios/android
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> when anbox is introduced, it'll massively help
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @ignorare, I checked the official list. Anyone porting who hasn't added details should do so
<tgBot3> <Mental Ataxia> Yeah, I was wondering what the progress on it is like.
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Mental Ataxia, Not yet but very likely will be in future
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Mental Ataxia, That is pretty much a book. Don't expect direct equivalence between Ubuntu Touch and 'desktop' distros. As with Anbox, expect some things to work the same out if the box, others to work but not have full functionality, others really nothing at all
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> Hack around and extend on a case by case basis but move away away from 'daily user' mode in the process
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> There is an app for making webapps
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> uMatriks Marius does video chat for now
<tgBot3> <Jorge> putting anbox on ubuntu touch is the best thing that was done
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> Early convergence relied on some hacks which have degraded as development has progressed. When 16.04 is stable, convergence can be built up again, in a more solid fashion
<tgBot3> <ignorare> I seriously think we should donate some money to the Anbox developers...
<tgBot3> <ignorare> Maybe some crowdfunding or something like this. They are doing an amazing job and refresh the whole market!
<tgBot3> <ignorare> Even proprietary companies like Jolla will take profit out of their work...
<tgBot3> <Rekols> 哎呀
<tgBot3> <Rekols> 你们总是搞事
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> There is a limited implementation of VPN in the OpenStore
<tgBot3> <Rekols> @Stereofont 大佬
<tgBot3> <Rekols> 带带我啊
<tgBot3> <Rekols> 行不行啊
<tgBot3> <Jorge> @ignorare, Jolla already brings alien dalvik, a compatibility layer
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> English only please..
<tgBot3> <Rekols> 不会英语啊   @vanyasem
<tgBot3> <Rekols> 怎么办？
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> Firefox is not a serious option at the moment. We use a modified Chromium. Future may be WebKit from Qt 5.9?
<tgBot3> <Rekols> do you know chinese?  @vanyasem
<tgBot3> <ignorare> @Jorge, Sure, but in future they also have to switch to Anbox, because AlienDalvik is not supported anymore and already out of date...
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> @Rekols, Only English is allowed in this chat. No, I don't speak Chinese. Join https://t.me/UBports_Chinese
<tgBot3> <RoccoOPO> Tutti conosciamo il cinese..  verona?
<tgBot3> <RoccoOPO> *vero ?
<tgBot3> <Rekols> il cinese...
<tgBot3> <Rekols> fuck you.
<tgBot3> <RoccoOPO> Also you
<tgBot3> <Rekols> @RoccoOPO also you
<tgBot3> <Rekols> yo
<tgBot3> <Rekols> 老弟
<tgBot3> <RoccoOPO> A fan to culu
<tgBot3> <ignorare> ?!
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> any mods around?
<tgBot3> <Rekols> I'm a Russian.
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox maybe?
<tgBot3> <Rekols> But I love china and chinese.
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> We use click packages mainly. Snaps, Appimages and KDE packages all in play for the future but not decided. We have to get 16.04 stable before adding stuff. Also some phones have little space!
<tgBot3> <Rekols> Russian is No.1
<tgBot3> <Rekols> ha ha ha
<tgBot3> <Rekols> yes?
<tgBot3> <RoccoOPO> Piciu
<tgBot3> <Jorge> @ignorare, It would be great to make a talk or agreement with Jolla to improve the Anbox and so both Sailfish and Ubuntu Touch win, even desktop distributions would also benefit
<tgBot3> <ignorare> Guys, could you please stop spamming this channel?
<tgBot3> <Rekols> Я люблю Китай
<tgBot3> <Rekols> Я люблю Китай, Я люблю Китай! Я люблю Китай !!
<tgBot3> <Rekols> I Love US and China, don
<tgBot3> <ignorare> 😕
<tgBot3> <Rekols> dont't like russian
<tgBot3> <Jorge> China no esta mal
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @ignorare, +1
<tgBot3> <ignorare> @Jorge, Yeah! But I am not sure what we can expect from Jolla in future, due to their focus on corporate markets...
<tgBot3> <Rekols> Assad kun la tempo
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @vanyasem, @Flohack
<tgBot3> <Rekols> +1 s.
<tgBot3> <Rekols> wow it is woner
<tgBot3> <Rekols> my english is very very bad.
<tgBot3> <Mental Ataxia> @Stereofont Thanks for the tidbit answers :)
<tgBot3> <Jorge> @ignorare, very true, 64 bit support in applications is winning and kitkat does not have it
<tgBot3> <Rekols> Russian is NO.1  ?
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Mental Ataxia, Welcome. I will leave tethering and cli to others with practical experience of those
<tgBot3> <Mental Ataxia> What happens when trying to use .deb packages? Does it simply not work, or is it just highly unstable?
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, iirc florian is travelling somewhere
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Mental Ataxia, Kris Jace has written on his blog about hacking the system. Expect temporary, unstable and reliant on high end knowledge.  Users are free to hack as they like but you are on your own with that stuff
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, could you link me to Kris's blog?
<tgBot3> <Mental Ataxia> @Lion
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> https://kriscode.blogspot.co.uk
<tgBot3> <Jorge> @ignorare, You have to know how to "sell", because those who have more knowledge about Ubuntu, which is where Anbox works best, are the developers of Ubport, and to support Snap as well. And Jolla has the disadvantage of 64 bit applications. They can provide their services to adapt Anbox and Snap to Sailfish.
<tgBot3> <alan_griffiths> @Mental Ataxia, The default recommendation is: "don't": The OTA updates mechanism doesn't expect "external" changes to the system. So it is theoretically possible for things to break after the next update. (How acceptable that risk is is up to the user.)
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> Usual disclaimers apply. Free choice but none of it 'supported'
<tgBot3> <Mental Ataxia> @Lion
<tgBot3> <Mental Ataxia> @alan_griffiths, Makes sense, as expected. Thank you :)
<tgBot3> <berchio> How does one install a click file?
<tgBot3> <Rekols> (Sticker, 490x512) https://irc.ubports.com/kbASGve0/file_3794
<tgBot3> <Rekols> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0AkabGOn/file_3795.webp
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @berchio, You can install it using OpenStore app, whether the click is in the OpenStore or not
<tgBot3> <Rekols> (Sticker, 512x507) https://irc.ubports.com/fQoeZRLo/file_3796.webp
<tgBot3> sap_nocops was added by: sap_nocops
<tgBot3> <Jorge> @Stereofont, Chromium = Google Win
<tgBot3> <RenanPrastaJenie2> @Stereofont, Agree. … AFAIK, 16.04 is the minimal Ubuntu to run Snaps
<tgBot3> <RenanPrastaJenie2> (Sticker, 453x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0c0sqmtO/file_3797
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Jorge, Chromium, not Chrome. Chromium is Open Source
<tgBot3> <Jorge> @Stereofont, but Google is the most influential and in the long term they win
<tgBot3> <Schyken> @Jorge, I'm curious if it really matters though. Even if either party can benefit, is that a problem? Can't both benefit?
<tgBot3> <Jorge> and the world moves by interest
<tgBot3> <Schyken> Maybe Chrom(e | ium) gets more attention. Maybe it gets additional dev support. But it also does the job it needs to do for this without making the kind of data-mongering sacrifices people don't want, isn't that a good thing?
<tgBot3> <Schyken> @Jorge, Of course :)
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Jorge, Google practically own planet Earth so … but we pick up some of the free scraps they drop from their table
<tgBot3> <Jorge> Lionelb: … Google practically own planet Earth so … but we pick up some of the free scraps they drop from their table
<tgBot3> <Jorge> @Stereofont, I really think that with Firefox it is better and thanks to Quantum especially, it is very promising for the future. It is necessary to demonstrate differentiation, and if they use Chromium the user will perceive the same as always where something different is looked for
<tgBot3> <Callie_Cacophony> @Jorge, There android browser is still sluggish xs
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Jorge, Firefox is quite greedy for resources so it doesn't work brilliantly on phones. That is why Ubuntu Touch uses something more lightweight
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> @alan_griffiths No, the default answer/recommendation should be to talk about Libertine, which is eminently safe and easy to recommend, before talking about actually making the system writable and directly installing .debs.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> ...which is not those things.
<tgBot3> <Daniel> @Stereofont, Leightweight like helium! Everytime I close the browser, my FP2 becomes so heavy that I drop it to the floor which results in a reboot. ;-)
<tgBot3> <milkor73> @sap_nocops, Hello Lorenzo and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Daniel, Sneeze and it reboots 😂
<tgBot3> <BrisPete> @Stereofont, Is that feature ... or a bug?😏
<tgBot3> <Dejavu_Dmitry> Hi, everyone! Does anyone know is there used fairphone 2 to buy on eBay... or somewhere else?
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> i'd check on ebay
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Dejavu_Dmitry, I was lucky enough to find one with a third-party dealer. Fairphone sell reconditioned phones but the price is still quite high
<tgBot3> <milkor73> @Dejavu_Dmitry, There might be even page on fairphone pages with second hand FP2
<tgBot3> <Dejavu_Dmitry> (Sticker, 512x372) https://irc.ubports.com/S0XYZsK1/file_3798
<tgBot3> k1ttens was added by: k1ttens
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @k1ttens, Hello Kittens. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot3> <Plopen> (Sticker, 512x502) https://irc.ubports.com/gVI6m041/file_3799.webp
<tgBot3> <matv1> @Dejavu_Dmitry, Also, I heard that if you know someone who has a FF2, he can get you a discount when ordering.
<tgBot3> AadithyaMD was added by: AadithyaMD
<tgBot3> <samitormanen> Seems like changing cpu governor (to conservative) helps save battery when using N5. I had problem that  in light usage phone heated a lot and I monitored cpu frequency while using phone, it was mostly full frequency even I played some simpke game. Now it stays cool and doenst hog my battery. Still needs more testing though and playing with different settings..
<tgBot3> <AadithyaMD> @Jorge, maybe talking with people developing Librem phone could also be helpful, even they are also devoloping a phone running linux so, anbox could be benificial for them as well.
<tgBot3> <Jorge> @AadithyaMD, it is true, they seem more flexible
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @AadithyaMD, Hello Aadithya. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot3> <andreasimonetti> @samitormanen, how can you do that?
<tgBot3> <AadithyaMD> @Stereofont, thanks
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @AadithyaMD, Anything we can help you with?
<tgBot3> FloriH was added by: FloriH
<tgBot3> <FloriH> hello everyone
<tgBot3> <samitormanen> @andreasimonetti, It is not hard. Just couple of terminal commands or premade script.. I make simple guide to forums.
<tgBot3> <ruedigerkupper> @andreasimonetti, I'm interested, too. My N5 battery drains pretty well, 24hrs is the max it lasts :-/.
<tgBot3> <andreasimonetti> @samitormanen, thank you a lot!
<tgBot3> <andreasimonetti> @FloriH, welcome flo!
<tgBot3> <FloriH> Can you recommend a device for me? I would Like to Test Ubuntu Touch and hopefully Switch completely
<tgBot3> <FloriH> I saw that the oneplus one is relative cheap. I would prefer the fairphone 2. But its currently only on waiting list
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @FloriH, Hello Flo2. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @FloriH, OnePlusOne would be a good choice. In a year, you could look again, with probably a much wider range of devices available
<tgBot3> <Seshan Ravikumar> Hmm, is it possible to run Ubuntu Touch on QEMU/KVM?
<tgBot3> <ruedigerkupper> Hello Flo, there are lots of cheap Nexus 5 second hand on ebay. I just got one for 70€. It's certainly not high end, but Uuntu Touch runs smoothly.
<tgBot3> <FloriH> @ruedigerkupper @Stereofont thanks a Lot :)
<tgBot3> <FloriH> Would a Nexus 5x also work?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @Seshan Ravikumar, No. You can run unity8 on 16.04 in kvm though. Some differences from a phone/tablet
<tgBot3> <ruedigerkupper> @FloriH, Not sure, but I think not.
<tgBot3> <FloriH> Would a Nexus 5x also work?
<tgBot3> <FloriH> Ok THX :)
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @FloriH, Not yet, though it is a device high up the list of those that will probably be added
<tgBot3> <andreasimonetti> @FloriH, a user called "will O" was working at it but i don't know about the status..
<tgBot3> <FloriH> I will Check Forums tomorrow, maybe i find anything
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> Does the oneplus one support LXC libertine container?
<tgBot3> <Xray2000> Guys can somenone tell me why the lasted image 16.04 for a PRO 5 are broke as i try yesterday again to flash the lasted image but i get a black screen when reboot, when i use revision 14 it works....I know there is a lot go on the 16.04 but ...
<tgBot3> <TronFortyTwo> Hi! I have problem, maybe you can help me out: … I have an E5 with UBports, but with broken screen (digitizier still working), with developer mode off. There is any way for me to access it (adb, ssh, phablet-shell)? Since developer mode is off apperently I can't, but that means I have to trash the device...
<tgBot3> <TronFortyTwo> Lock screen security is set as swipe only
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> connect and OTG mouse?
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> *an
<tgBot3> <TronFortyTwo> the digitizer works, is the lcd to be broken
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> oh, so you can't see anything? but touch screen wotks?
<tgBot3> <TronFortyTwo> yes
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> I see, then try to reboot, and after a while, visualize on how you can get to the settings and enable dev mode...sound hilarious but I think it's doable 😁
<tgBot3> <TronFortyTwo> I tried it's not easy at all😕
<tgBot3> <TronFortyTwo> I don't mind reflashing or anything, just to get it in a state where I can access it
<tgBot3> <ruedigerkupper> @TronFortyTwo, No, it's not easy, I just tried. You'd need a step-by-step explainatiob where to click an probably screenshots of all stages....
<tgBot3> <ruedigerkupper> Might be easier replacing the display.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Is Xenial uniformly unstable across devices, or are some more stable than others? Keeping it simple, how about turbo vs cooler?
<tgBot3> <ch> @TronFortyTwo, You could try flashing it with option --developer-mode
<tgBot3> <ruedigerkupper> @ruedigerkupper, If it's really important, I could provide screenshots. But it all still be difficult.
<tgBot3> <Ingo_FP_Angel> @FloriH, There will be new Fairphones in stock in their store in two days. … If they become sold out quickly, you can always check their partner stores at https://support.fairphone.com/hc/en-us/articles/218186563-Fairphone-store-locator … Or check their unofficial market for used phones at https://forum.fairphone.com/c/market
<CoderEurope> Does Ubports work o Fairphone 1 ?
<CoderEurope> **work on .......
<tgBot3> <Michele> @samitormanen, Wow, very interesting!
<CoderEurope> repeat : Does Ubports work on Fairphone 1 ?
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> @Xray2000 I think this is the bug reported here:
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/425
<tgBot3> <Xray2000> @TartanSpartan, Yes i have see it also thanks
<tgBot3> <Xray2000> I hope the fix it soon... ;)
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Me too although I'm still on Vivid.
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> Coder only Fairphone 2 is supported
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Has anyone noticed with the handy "reply to SMS via notifications drop down" utility, the "hold space bar to manipulate cursor position" doesn't work?
<tgBot3> <FloriH> @Ingo_FP_Angel Ah nice. Thank you very much
<tgBot3> <Michele> @TartanSpartan, Iirc is working on my n5
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Test it, it doesn't on my Pro 5.
<tgBot3> <TronFortyTwo> @ch, That wold make me able to set develoer mode in some way?
<tgBot3> onbox was added by: onbox
<CoderEurope> I cannot search the forums! So, @mariusgrips Does Ubports work on the Fairphone 1 ?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @TronFortyTwo, Yes, but you need passphrase or pin too, so you won't be able to unlock the screen then, or accept the auth dialog on the phone
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> @CoderEurope, You can find all the neccessary information on https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch (given it's kept up to date) … Fairphone 1 is neither one of the core devices (FP2 is) nor in the legacy list. Without looking at the specs or having done deeper research, I guess it could simply not be powerful enough
<CoderEurope> well I can buy one for £100 - so why not ?
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> If the device is not on the supported devices list, it will not work.
<tgBot3> <ch> @TronFortyTwo, manpage of ubuntu-device-flash says so: "Enables  developer mode after the factory reset ... (requires --password)"
<tgBot3> <Mental Ataxia> Is there any way to cast the screen of a Hammerhead to a display without a cable? Perhaps SSH with X11 forwarding? Or something simpler?
<CoderEurope> Okay so I have £250 - what phone *should* I go for, then ?
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @onbox, Hello Jafar. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> Coder. Probably a OnePlusOne or a Nexus 5. Not Nexus 5X
<tgBot3> <Mental Ataxia> Just bought an N5 myself :) can't wait to fiddle with ir
<tgBot3> <TronFortyTwo> @ch @dohbee oh, fair enought! Thanks, I'll try setting a easy enought password to type bindly and try
<tgBot3> <lduboeuf> @Mental Ataxia, some info here: https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/advanceduse/screencasting.html
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> One question I want answered more urgently than my prior ones today is:
<tgBot3> <Mental Ataxia> @lduboeuf  Thank you very much!
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Is the Libertine app broken for anyone else? The GUI program I mean. I click it, it flashes the top hat logo and immediately reverts to the app list. This is frustrating as it allowed an easy way to add new PPAs and search the archives for a particular program. Easier than CLI interaction.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> I've asked that a couple of days ago, but I don't think an answer was provided.
<tgBot3> <TronFortyTwo> Maybe your container cofig file is corrupted?
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> It could be. How can I navigate to look at it?
<tgBot3> <padraic7a> @TartanSpartan, Is that app available anywhere now? It's not on the openstore that I can see.
<tgBot3> <TronFortyTwo> the file is … ```~/.local/share/libertine/ContainersConfig.json```
<tgBot3> <TronFortyTwo> cat it, so I check it
<tgBot3> <TronFortyTwo> @padraic7a, It's a .deb
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Afaik, it installs when you make the image writable. Yes.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Rather than being in Openstore.
<tgBot3> <padraic7a> Ah I was a bit freaked out that I had never seen the chance to install it.
<CoderEurope> Does the One plus ONE have an micro sd card slot ?
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Various guides around as to how to do it.
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> Does anyone have a link to a guide to install that app and/or a link to the.deb
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/833/installation-of-convergence-desktop-apps-in-ubports-ota-3/12
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> Coder. DuckDuckGo. However, no it does not
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> @TartanSpartan, Thank you
<tgBot3> <padraic7a> Yeah I installed different libertine containers but never went and made the image rw. I'll have a go now.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> No problem :)
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> You should only need to do that to obtain this GUI program I think, then you can make it read only again.
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> So from what i read you can't use apt with ubports?
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> You can, but it's not recommended.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> https://pastebin.com/iV8gbh7X
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> @TronFortyTwo sorry I didn't know what you'd want to see specifically via cat so gave the whole thing.
<tgBot3> <TronFortyTwo> oh no problem it was not essential at all
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> @UniversalSuperBox, Why isn't it recommended?
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Also this is the same behaviour for M10, Pro 5 and (I think) MX4.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> You sure it does start on your device(s)? Test please.
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> @XavierXX, Your changes will be overwritten on an update and the things you install will be unconfined
<tgBot3> <TronFortyTwo> @TartanSpartan, Anyway the file it's ok. Maybe if you can post a log?
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Talk me through that please?
<tgBot3> <padraic7a> Is libertine available to install anymore? … $ apt-cache search libertine gets the following results: … python3-libertine - Python3 scripts for the Libertine application sandbox … gir1.2-libertine - GObject introspection files for the Libertine application sandbox … python3-libertine-chroot - Python3 scripts for the Libertine application sandbox … libertine-tools - CLI tools for running deb-packaged X11 apps on Ubuntu Personal … libli
<tgBot3> for running deb-packaged X11 apps on Ubuntu Personal … Could that be the cause of your issue Seamus?
<tgBot3> <TronFortyTwo> @TartanSpartan, In the openstore there is a Log viewer app,
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> I'm not sure why that would be a problem if I had already installed it across all my devices. But unsure if you still can install it presently.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Installing Logviewer and will have a peek.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> E.g. For application-legacy-libertine-1516040605783394.log:
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26393827/
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> @TartanSpartan, So which of the 3 links should i follow the directions from and i don't see a gui app referenced anywhere
<CoderEurope> So what sub £250 can I use with Ubports that *does* have a microSD card ?
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Meizu Pro 5.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> @XavierXX I recommend:
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> http://notyetthere.org/installing-more-puritine-apps-on-the-m10/
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> And:
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> http://kylenubuntu.blogspot.co.uk/2016/07/running-x-apps-on-ubuntu-devices.html
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> Kk ;)
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> And another question does the oneplus one support LXC Containers?
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> If all goes well, adb shelling to your device via a desktop, the GUI app should install and hopefully work unlike mine at present.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> I don't know about that question.
<tgBot3> <TronFortyTwo> @TartanSpartan, Very strange? there are other application-legacy-libertine-something?
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> @TronFortyTwo how about that log, then?
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Let me reboot my Pro 5 and just run Libertine to help narrow this down.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> This is all there is soon after rebooting...
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/pvfgnsRm/file_3808.jpg
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> I'll ask again, can anyone confirm that the GUI is working for them as of now?
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> This guy at the top, I mean:
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/nq7MR16a/file_3810.jpg
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Anyone?
<tgBot3> <TronFortyTwo> Sorry, if the log is that I don't see what might be the problem :(
<tgBot3> <padraic7a> I guess not very many people have it installed.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> I put that in a search engine and bugs from various other Linux projects came up. One suggested it might be a Python problem.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> But Emanuele you use Libertine yourself, right?
<tgBot3> <Michele> @samitormanen, can you send me a link please? I can't find it...
<tgBot3> <TronFortyTwo> @TartanSpartan, Yes, but from the terminal
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> So you don't have the GUI program?
<tgBot3> <TronFortyTwo> No; but actually my ubuntu phone is broken now, so is more a I used to not have it.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> I see.
<tgBot3> <mateosalta> (Photo, 1920x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/mdtUqm9c/file_3814.jpg
<tgBot3> <mateosalta> Now i have to figure out how to install more apps
<tgBot3> <calisto_gaia> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Hibxvccx/file_3815.gz
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> Oh anbox on which phone are you running it?
<tgBot3> <mateosalta> @TartanSpartan yep, I've used guilty programs on it
<tgBot3> <mateosalta> Gui
<tgBot3> <mateosalta> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/aRmyHMmu/file_3817.jpg
<tgBot3> <mateosalta> @XavierXX on the bq m10 fhd
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> No you misunderstand. I mean the GUI wrapper for installing programs, not individial GUI programs.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> But to be clear. I can go without the GUI. Can install the with the CLI. The GUI is just more convenient in some ways, and more informative. I hope we can make it work again.
<tgBot3> <padraic7a> There has been some work on the relevant github. Don't know if it sheds any light... https://github.com/ubports/libertine/commits/xenial
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Are any of those developers in this group?
<tgBot3> <mateosalta> Ah, that program
<tgBot3> <mateosalta> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/vwfOjqXx/file_3819.jpg
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> It's so weird though. Shouldn't it mostly be an offline program? It shouldn't be dependent on work on github to run. I have no idea what caused it to crash.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Yes Mateo exactly. So it works for you? Why not for my devices arrrrrggggh.
<tgBot3> <mateosalta> So that one isn't working in xenial ?
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> No, I am using Vivid. Not Xenial.
<tgBot3> <mateosalta> I'm still on canonical with my pro 5...
<tgBot3> <mateosalta> Set it up before they switched the servers
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> I have the URLs pointing at old-releases if that means anything.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> I will turn on my MX4 (it's been powered off for several days) and test to see if it also has the bug.
#ubports 2018-01-16
<tgBot3> <dohbee> No it should work indeed
<tgBot3> <dohbee> Not what that's for I guess
<tgBot3> <ch> what's the slash for? are there irc-like commands?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> Not really
<tgBot3> <chhahn> how can i hide my telefon number in the contact details?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> Of what?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> I don't see your number
<tgBot3> <chhahn> ok, thx
<tgBot3> <gab11010> do you know if it is possible to install clickable in debian? I´m trying to add the ppa without much luck :(
<tgBot3> <lastdon82> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwhH_Xbup0U
<tgBot3> <lastdon82> i would love to have UBtouc on it :)
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> shame they didn't make it a native linux
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> ❤️
<tgBot3> <Schyken> @lastdon82, Nice!
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @XavierXX, not sure what you mea. itr boots to debian.
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> https://youtu.be/OwhH_Xbup0U?t=1m19s that  log is the logo of JuiceSSH https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sonelli.juicessh&hl=en
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> @KrisJacewicz, https://youtu.be/OwhH_Xbup0U?t=1m19s that  log is the logo of JuiceSSH https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sonelli.juicessh&hl=en
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> so in other words the device does not bootinto linux? It's linux atop android?
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> yes
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> they are just running it in  chroot
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> I see, they falsely claim it is dual boot
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> unfortunately yes as it would beann awsome phone if it could run linux natively
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> well, I tell you what, looks like that entire device is just a combo of a smartphone with a keyboard assembled into a clam design. … Probably the hardware platform is not easily supported by Linux due to close source drivers etc. … However, it has been pitched here few times already, that raspberry pi woul dbe amazing platform to port to. And with it, you get PDA/UMPC setups as well, among plethora of other configurations
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-fPb5VF1P4
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> pure native linux
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yGAGzaefbY
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> and so on
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> https://hackaday.io/project/19035-zerophone-a-raspberry-pi-smartphone/log/51839-project-description-and-frequently-asked-questions
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> it already is good with Ubutu Mate, or debian on it, but having UT on it would open up an ocean of possibilities.
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> on the other hand, if that PDA there just uses chroot-like approach, I am not excited, since that exact same approach is going to be far more interesting in a convergence scenario like Samsung has demonstrated: … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lC0yVtu7NYw&t=2s
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @XavierXX, ❤️
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> i am so hoping the librem 5 will come out right that would be evenn better but the zerophone is also very intresting as it ennables you to run any linux os that's arm compatible and it's convergent in the sense that you can hook it up to a screen and you have a full
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> and another thing i like about the zerophone setup is that you can mod the thing to your needs
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @XavierXX, I guess many of us have high anticipation fr librem 5. Zerophone is th I was not aware of, interesting!
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> @KrisJacewicz, i am currently looking where to source all the parts for the best price so i can build one from scratch myself
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> this doesn't have anything to do with phones but this is such a handy and cute thing: https://n-o-d-e.net/nfckey.html
<tgBot3> <samitormanen> @Michele, It is now in Support section in Ubports forum.
<tgBot3> <gab11010> hi, I´m trying to learn how to make a screen recorder app.  … I´m looking into ubports sdk documentation and qtmir (https://github.com/ubports/qtmir) but I can´t find how to get a video feed of the screen. Any help would be appreciated.
<tgBot3> Turning21 was added by: Turning21
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> @gab11010, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ScreenRecording
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> To follow up on yesterday's woes, I did an apt-get upgrade libertine on the rootfs, it picked up several new packages including libertine-lxc but it didn't fix the problem.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> This was on turbo.
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> @TartanSpartan could you file a bug report please and i will take a look.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> I will attempt that after work today yes, thanks.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> I will pertain it more to the problem that GUI just doesn't work, rather than specifically to upgrading libertine.
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> oh darn. That libertine-manager-app shouldn't have been installed on vivid at that version number. That will be the reason it doesn't work.
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> I need to figure out how that happened...
<tgBot3> Michael Liu was added by: Michael Liu
<tgBot3> <Michael Liu> Hello everyone 😁😁😁
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> Hi Michael! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot3> <Michael Liu> Thank you, and nice to see you 😀😀😀
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @chhahn, If you add someone by their telephone number, that person can see yours. Otherwise it does not appear
<tgBot3> <Michael Liu> https://raspad.sunfounder.com/
<tgBot3> <Michael Liu> Does anyone see this project ?
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Turning21, Hello Ninja. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot3> <petya230> @Michael Liu, https://raspad.sunfounder.com/?kid=KN1MG
<tgBot3> <petya230> :o
<tgBot3> <delijati> https://stats.ubports.com/ is down
<tgBot3> <Mental Ataxia> It's a 503, likely some change being made
<tgBot3> <padraic7a> @DanChapman, Are the later versions of Libertine in the repos likely to be useful once we move to 16.04? … Unrelated question - if Ubuntu is moving to a snap based install will it require something like Libertine to run deb installed packages or is that a faulty analogy? Does the move back to Gnome mean Libertine is irrelevant on the desktop?
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> @DanChapman let's be sure we're on the same page here. I updated libertine and other apps by making my system writable. So IDK if libertine-manager-app and other dependencies were installed on my turbo before updating but- I don't think so. Will check the terminal log.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Moreover, it didn't work before the upgrade, nor does it on my M10, and need to test but presumably not on my MX4 either.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Hmm not there in the log. How do you query in the terminal as to which apps have recently been updated; not click apps but packages in a writable system, much like how one might do it on a desktop installation?
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> @TartanSpartan, libertine-manager-app is only supposed to be on xenial. But for some reason it ended up in the vivid archive (so i screwed something up somewhere). On vivid all you are supposed to have right now is the cli and libertine UI in system settings.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Woah there hold the phone. In system settings? Where is it within that?
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> And is that why the "top hat" Libertine app just doesn't work? Or are we having miscommunication?
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> It's as simple as that libertine-manager-app shouldn't be installed on vivid
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> You should see a top hat in system settings though. Do you not?
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> I had no idea the Libertine GUI had been moved into system settings. Where exactly?
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> What do you mean moved>
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> ?
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/XdqlsteF/file_3823.jpg
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Where would it be under that?
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> I think we're misunderstanding each other...
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> apt install ubuntu-system-settings-libertine.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Ok will try that.
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> I see the packaging issue now. Will fix it this afternoon
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/h1bNsVpD/file_3825.jpg
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> You do have the ubports vivid repo added right? as it's definitely there http://repo.ubports.com/pool/vivid/main/libe/libertine/
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @padraic7a, It seems very unlikely that Libertine will have any future relevance. Back to 2016 is not going to interest developers?
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> I think it will have relevance for us on xenial because of the use of newer qt libraries etc in the platform. Which will break compatability with the xenial archive in some situations. So users would be forced to use libertine to install desktop apps. Snaps are just too large for phones IMO and libertine seems the best compromise. I don't think we should let it die
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> ^this very much
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> I'll check my repos later, just come off my lunch break so back to slaving away :)
<tgBot3> <padraic7a> That's interesting, thanks Dan.
<tgBot3> <olisax> @neothethird Hi Jan ! I'm quite noob with the github... Can you confirm that with my last commit on docs.ubports it is ok for DAV wiki?
<tgBot3> <Mental Ataxia> Hey guys, I have a question about Anbox(I know this isn't an Anbox group) - On the FAQ for it, it states "If your application depends on particular hardware functionality like WiFi, Bluetooth or telephony, we need additional work to bridge those over from the host system.". However, over on their forum, apparently some people seem to be getting connection(can link if need be). I feel I'm interpreting something wrong here :)
<tgBot3> <Petr Mašek> Seumas, run it without dot at the end of command line.
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @DanChapman, Snaps aren't too big generally, just there is no longer any impetus to build a snap based system for gui, so it's just not designed for it.
<tgBot3> <dohbee> But at least with Wayland on top of Mir, libertine should be able to get more reliable and simpler
<tgBot3> <mateosalta> @Mental Ataxia, I assumed it meant apps that need to controll the wifi, say like the apps for certain devices that use the wifi setup to connect.
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> @dohbee, I dunno. I think they're fine if using base snap / platform snap (whatever they're called now) which helps reduce the size. But for a bundle everything in the snap app i feel they are too big for the limited storage of a phone. But i suppose that's just a personal preference on how my storage is used 😃
<tgBot3> <unknown> @Mental Ataxia, As far as I know internet access is available. However wifi information (like connected network..) are not implemented yet
<tgBot3> <lungwitz> @matv1, oh, the irony :P
<tgBot3> <matv1> haha I didnt even consider the irony of that
<tgBot3> <lungwitz> 😂
<tgBot3> <matv1> I expect that @mariogrip has that running off his pinebook which he accidently switched off :D
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @KrisJacewicz, that keyboard is slower than my 5 year old. lol.  I think I get that this is some kind of headless server kind of something for maybe a sysmin or someone?  haha.  painful to watch typing speed but it looks cool.
<tgBot3> <lungwitz> @matv1, really? a server running on a notebook?
<tgBot3> <neothethird> @olisax, yes, that was correct, but you could have just done it in one commit
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @KrisJacewicz, now this one my 5 year old will like.  pretty blue lights makes everything better
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @petya230, cool.
<tgBot3> <neothethird> @neothethird, see what i did now, i added a commit to the same branch, that way the pull-request can be automatically tested as a whole
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @Mental Ataxia, faq is a work in progress which is ...progressing!
<tgBot3> <neothethird> @olisax, see my comments on https://github.com/ubports/docs.ubports.com/pull/71
<tgBot3> <neothethird> @olisax you decide if you want to fix it yourself (because it'll help you learn the restructuredtext syntax), or if i fix it for you (probably quicker)
<tgBot3> <neothethird> if you need help, let me know
<tgBot3> <olisax> @neothethird Ok I accept the challenge, and i'll try to fix it myself. Thanks for the help !
<tgBot3> <neothethird> cool, thanks for the contribution 👍
<tgBot3> <vince1171> (Photo, 817x327) https://irc.ubports.com/LHzjtNQ0/file_3829.jpg stupid question … how to do this in CLI?
<tgBot3> <neothethird> @olisax, be sure to select the same branch when editing your file, it's called "patch-2" on your fork of the repo
<tgBot3> <olisax> @neothethird, Ok ! Apparently the error (Literal block expected; none found) is due to insufficient identation
<tgBot3> <neothethird> exactly
<tgBot3> <neothethird> the reason is that you used double colons `::` in the end of the line above
<tgBot3> <neothethird> that means the lexer expects a code block
<tgBot3> <neothethird> and not an inline codeblock (as started by the double backticks ``)
<tgBot3> <neothethird> so remove the double backticks, indent the lines and you should be fine
<tgBot3> <olisax> aah, that is the difference between codeblock and inline
<tgBot3> <olisax> Or... I can remove one of the two :: and keep as an inline with double backticks??
<tgBot3> <neothethird> you could, but since you have two commands that need to be executed in order, a codeblock is probably a better fit
<tgBot3> <olisax> Initially I did with a code block (that is the reason of the ::) but then in the "preview" the two lines were displayed on the same line
<tgBot3> <neothethird> @olisax, on github? that can happen. Github does not render rst correctly
<tgBot3> <Mental Ataxia> @wayneoutthere Oh yeah, I don't doubt it's progressing! 👍
<tgBot3> <neothethird> @neothethird, but on the website it'll look ok
<tgBot3> <olisax> ok, now I have 3 commits in my branch.  How can I test if this is building?
<tgBot3> <neothethird> go back to https://github.com/ubports/docs.ubports.com/pull/71, you'll see a yellow dot next to your commit
<tgBot3> <neothethird> that means, tests are in progress
<tgBot3> <neothethird> once it's done, it'll turn into a yellow tick or red x
<tgBot3> <olisax> Ah, new error to solve :)
<tgBot3> <olisax> Warning, treated as error: … /home/travis/build/ubports/docs.ubports.com/userguide/advanceduse/index.rst:9:toctree contains reference to document u'userguide/advanceduse/dav' that doesn't have a title: no link will be generated
<tgBot3> <olisax> I need to add a title
<tgBot3> <neothethird> exactly
<tgBot3> <neothethird> underline it with `=========`
<tgBot3> <olisax> All checks have passed … 1 successful check
<tgBot3> <neothethird> awesome, good job
<tgBot3> <olisax> Yeah 👍
<tgBot3> <olisax> Now what is the next step? You have to validate the merge or sth like that?
<tgBot3> <olisax> Ah, done 😊
<tgBot3> <neothethird> Just did
<tgBot3> <neothethird> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/advanceduse/dav.html
<tgBot3> <neothethird> The list of sources is a little funky
<tgBot3> <neothethird> what you could do is add asterisks `*` infront of every line
<tgBot3> <olisax> yes, we should add * indentation
<tgBot3> <olisax> can I still do that in my branch-2 ?
<tgBot3> <neothethird> no, send a new pr
<tgBot3> <olisax> ah, ok !
<tgBot3> <neothethird> well, yeahm you can do it in the same branch, but you have to create a new pull-request
<tgBot3> <olisax> ok !
<tgBot3> <olisax> by the way, I see that my last commit (on the installation prerequisites a.o. setup ADB) was not pulled, so it's why it was not integrated !
<tgBot3> <neothethird> I don't know what exactly you mean
<tgBot3> <olisax> I did a new pull request but now I have conflicting files 😢
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/1rXn2L3E/file_3831.jpg
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> balls2 snap X-)
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> snap install balls2
<tgBot3> <neothethird> @popescu_sorin, nice 👌
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> unfortunately it's running with Xmir
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> but at least it is running :D launch from the dash
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> i do expose a wayland interface but i think it needs more glue
<tgBot3> <neothethird> @olisax, Ok, so this is where github can get tricky... If two branches are on different stages, it can get very messy
<tgBot3> <olisax> @neothethird, Ok so perhaps the best is to close this and open a new branch?
<tgBot3> <neothethird> If you plan to work more on the docs, it might be a good idea for you to learn the actual git workflow, as documented here https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/contribute/documentation.html#manually-forking-the-repository … If you just want to fix the issue at hand, the easiest would be to close the pr and start from scratch using the edit link https://github.com/ubports/docs.ubports.com/blob/master/userguide/advanceduse/dav.rst
<tgBot3> <olisax> Ok, I'll read the tuto ! Many thanks 😊
<tgBot3> <neothethird> sure, if you need help, i'm there
<tgBot3> <neothethird> @popescu_sorin, upside: it works in x desktops as well ;)
<tgBot3> <neothethird> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/CCwQLC5O/file_3833.jpg
<tgBot3> <neothethird> it's captioned "An SDL2 window" though
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> @neothethird, yep X11, mir, wayland
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> hehe :))
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> forgot to change that :))
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> was it suppose to work natively in mir since SDL2 is used?
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> it does work native on mir
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> it is in open store, you can run the game on the phone/tablet
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> but you said it was running in xmir on your desktop?
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> i can run it native (the binary)
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> but this is the snap version
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> balls2 snap runs with Xmir
<tgBot3> <Big ET> There is an sdl2 lbrary backend that works with mir directly, neverball uses that you could use the same.
<tgBot3> <Big ET> the upside is that with that sdl you can get even opengl.
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @wayneoutthere, raspi is a board for prototyping so that is what kind of projwcts you get to find people doing. Somw projects go from prototype to production.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Petr, thank you, my silly mistake
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> I now have a functional Libertine Manager again :)
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> @neothethird on a different note, which do you think is less stable, turbo or cooler, for Xenial?
<tgBot3> <neothethird> @TartanSpartan, turbo doesn't have rotation at the moment, if you don't mind that it runs in portrait, it's ok. Turbo, i don't own one, so i'm not sure. We have some reports that the version on the channel at the moment does not boot, but marius has changes locally that work (still work in progress) and i heard they are pretty solid
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Right. Did you mean cooler rather than turbo, to begin with?
<tgBot3> <neothethird> yep, sry
<tgBot3> <ignorare> Guys, does UBports run already with Android 6 on Fairphone 2?
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> No problem, I figured, because I do know that turbo has the boot problem at present. I think I'll still hold off on installing for now.
<tgBot3> <delijati> can someone tell me what libs are needed for a qmake app build ... i would like to prevent installing `ubuntu-sdk` as its huge and i anyway only need the `ubuntu-ui-toolkit` and `qmake`
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> I've looked through the issues on the Ubports Telegram github and can't seem to find this bug so wonder if anyone else has noticed it. In group chats (or 1:1 chats too I guess) with members who don't have a Telegram handle like e.g. @TartanSpartan I can't tag them by their given name. According to my brother who uses Android, you can there, and I guess I would see the correct behaviour on desktop builds too. Anyone know about this?
<tgBot3> <milkor73> @delijati, would not you prefer to ask this at Openstore telegram group?
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> @delijati, have your tried clickable?
<tgBot3> <milkor73> https://open.uappexplorer.com/telegram
<tgBot3> <matv1> @lungwitz, only joking, though the posibility has been coined before. I wouldnt worry too much.
<tgBot3> <lungwitz> hahah
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> proper idea, nice built-in UPS
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> should host a mailing list on it
<tgBot3> Der_Sven was added by: Der_Sven
<tgBot3> <Der_Sven> hello
<tgBot3> <milkor73> @Der_Sven, Hello Sven and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot3> <Der_Sven> someone here familiar with app developing for ubuntu phones AND Sailfish OS (Silicia)? need some help porting an app.
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @ignorare, Looks like this got lost. If you mean dual boot, not in any supported way, no. If you mean can Ubuntu Touch be installed on  FP2 currently running Android 6 then yes, certainly
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Der_Sven, @Xray2000
<tgBot3> <milkor73> @Der_Sven, https://open.uappexplorer.com/telegram
<tgBot3> Formsma was added by: Formsma
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Formsma, Hello Formsma. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot3> Krishan404 was added by: Krishan404
<tgBot3> <milkor73> @Krishan404, Hello No One and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @Stereofont, I think the question was about halium maybe?
<tgBot3> <chhahn> 1. can I remount rootfs writeable and the stay up to date via `apt`? … 2. what effect has a writeable mounted rootfs on OTAs? … 3. Should I be bothered? will there ever be an OTA for vegetahd (BQ E5)?
<tgBot3> HoloItsMe was added by: HoloItsMe
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @HoloItsMe, Hello Federico. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot3> <Andreas> Hello everyone, I'm really going insane here trying to flash my Nexus 4 to UBPorts. 3 days ago it ran on "legacy" (i.e. Canonical) Ubuntu Touch just fine. Now I tried every which way to flash UBports, but can only get the (new) Recovery screen to work anymore. Even tried MDT - which kinda worked well, according to the log output, but it still couldn't get my phone to boot into the proper system.
<tgBot3> <ebetonro> @Andreas, did you try the appimage?
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Andreas, I suggest head for the Install room. The link is in any welcome message
<tgBot3> <Andreas> Couldn't fine one to download for direct flash
<tgBot3> <ebetonro> https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer
<tgBot3> <Andreas> only found the "regular" U'touch images on cdimages.xy
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> Appimage is an installer
<tgBot3> <ebetonro> yes
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @ignorare, Did anyone answer this question for you Dave?
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> 1200 members!!!
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/VIuRBUHN/file_3834.mp4
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> (mini party)
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> Can't see you there Andreas. Did you find the link button?
<tgBot3> <Andreas> Oh, no, didn't try appimage, only fastboot flash... and ... uhh no, not my party, can't see me there :-P
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Andreas, https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome button here
<tgBot3> <Andreas> ... and magic device tool. And of course the "regular" way via sudo ubuntu-device-flash
<tgBot3> <Andreas> Only ever got into Recovery then became stuck.
<tgBot3> <Andreas> seemed like the "installer" coldn't get remote conteol the recovery menu
<tgBot3> <Walid> @Andreas, i think you must wipe data/reset factory before flash, have same issue with ubuntu-device-flash
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> @Andreas, When you say it ran on legacy, do you mean you installed a long time ago and it still ran? Or do you mean that you installed it not too long ago through legacy channels?
<tgBot3> <Andreas> The former. Installed it > 1 year ago and still used Ubuntu Touch (by Canonical) even though they stopped development/upgrades until now
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> @Andreas, Yeah that’s probably the issue. I don’t know if the ubuntu versions are online anymore and the ubports version does not support the nexus 4
<tgBot3> <Andreas> It doesn't?
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> Wait hang on, now I’m doubting myself xD
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> Just a moment, let me check
<tgBot3> <Andreas> http://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot3> <Andreas> when you scroll down it give you a straight forward two-step howto install guide
<tgBot3> <Andreas> for Nexus 4
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> https://ubports.com/page/devices only mentions the nexus 5, so let me check your link
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> @Andreas, Ah cool, I stand corrected then!
<tgBot3> <Andreas> well hopefully it's not they toehr way... you are right and my page is outdated 8-}
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> Haha, I hope not!
<tgBot3> <Andreas> Oh, I think devices only lists those devices (hardware) that come with Ubuntu Touch right away
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> If you try those commands manually, at what step does it give an error if any?
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> Yeah that might be, the page you linked actually gives some commands and the legacy image seems to be hosted on ubports now
<tgBot3> <Andreas> I keep getting "Failes to enter Recovery" both using MDT and ubuntu-device-flash at the point after it boots from fastboot screen into recovery.
<tgBot3> <Andreas> I can see the recovery screen, but the tool can't seem to be able to remote control the UBports recovery dialog
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> That sucks. I have no knowledge about those tools, so I hope someone else can help you out here
<tgBot3> <Andreas> I actually downloaded the image on system-image.ubpoets.com, unzipped it and flashed the images manually - at least teh recovery image.
<tgBot3> <Andreas> But same diff
<tgBot3> <Andreas> I actually remember having a similar issue back when I installed in the first place from the canonical server a year back.
<tgBot3> <Andreas> But I manages to get the installation process to continue by scolling through the recovery menu , while ubuntu-device-flash was trying to control it
<tgBot3> <Andreas> Maybe I even selected a particular option and then the tool was able to continue auto-selcting from my ubuntu PC
<tgBot3> <Andreas> The most unfortunate thing is: I even posted my "solution" to that problem on some ubuntu forum back then, but now I can't find it again, myself :-P
<tgBot3> Pierre Augier was added by: Pierre Augier
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> Is there no way to flash it using adb i wonder
<tgBot3> <Andreas> I'll try one more thing: I'll install factory image using magic-device-tool. And then try the two-step guide given on ubports.com on a "clean" device.
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @paugier, Welcome Pierre! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot3> <Andreas> Downloading... 50%...51%
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> https://t.me/UBports_French
<tgBot3> paugier was added by: paugier
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> @Andreas, Might be worth a shot, keep me posted! I have this group muted, so a reply to some message of mine would be appreciated :p
<tgBot3> <Andreas> @stuiterveer, Ah, is that how "mute" works - you only see replies to your own messages?
<tgBot3> <ebetonro> @Andreas, Be aware that factory install image for N5 is broken in mdt not sure if it is the case with N4 also but you can use the script to guide you through the hole process at list that was my case for N5's factory image install
<tgBot3> <Andreas> @stuiterveer, I actually tried flashing LineageOS yesterday, but in essence it was the same story. Recovery worked fine, but the process of flashing the system ROM never worked out.
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> @Andreas, Yeah, direct replies, mentions and pinned messages are the only things that are not muted this way. I have most group chats muted by default, as more than 2 notifications in a minute usually tick me off
<tgBot3> <Andreas> @ebetonro, Alright, flashing factory image via MDT seems to work. Image not broken for N4. "Android is starting... Optimizing app 15 out of 39...."
<tgBot3> <ebetonro> @Andreas, that is good to know thanks for the heads up
<tgBot3> <Andreas> @Andreas, Will need to try the UBPorts flash again tomorrow - bed time, But thanks a lot for the hint.
<tgBot3> <Andreas> Good night everyone. Will post how things worked out tomorrow 😊 o/
<tgBot3> <ebetonro> night
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> @ebetonro, Yeah the problem is that the maintainer manually updates the image link everytime, but this might the reason
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> Had this issue with the OPO as well when installing lineage, especially with the rate in which new updates were rolled out and old images were taken off the download mirrors
<tgBot3> <k1ttens> How well does ubuntu work on the OnePlus One?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> Well I guess
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> It works pretty much very smooth
#ubports 2018-01-17
<tgBot3> <andreasimonetti> @Andreas, i never had any problem installing ubports on nexus4..i am not sure about what is your problem but after many attempts i think there is one thing you shall do.. clear the cache.. but i don't remeber how to.. maybe someone else can give you a hint..
<tgBot3> <ignorare> @Stereofont, Thank you very much Lionel! In the past I always thought UBports does not work using Android 6 Kernel yet... :-)
<tgBot3> <ignorare> @wayneoutthere, Yeah Wayne, Lionel answered it! Thank you!
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @ignorare, That Lionel is actually a bot. People aren't that resourceful...
<tgBot3> <ignorare> @wayneoutthere, Is this true?? :-)
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> No
<tgBot3> <ignorare> https://puri.sm/posts/librem-5-phone-progress-report-the-first-of-many-more-to-come/
<tgBot3> <technicalbird> @ignorare, I am really excited about librem 5. After i.mx8 my expectations are much more..
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> it'
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> i expect it to be open, not to be a superfast flagship
<tgBot3> <Schyken> I expect it to be both, hopefully, one day. :D
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> NXP is about to be bought by qualcomm - there's little chance of them actually competing here
<tgBot3> <TomasOqvist> @Andreas, Have you tried 'sudo ubports-installer' from the terminal?
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @rogieroudshoorn, +1
<tgBot3> miguel was added by: miguel
<tgBot3> <miguel> Hi
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> sup
<tgBot3> <miguel> I've a problem with the installer
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> Hello miguel! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. To get started, please take a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> For install problems, please come to the Newcomers Room (Wlcome&Install) to keep the supergroup from flooding with install debug
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @rogieroudshoorn, Competing with whom? And on what grounds? They aren't trying to compete with iPhone X on hardware.
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> competing with qualcomm / mediatek on smarthphone chips
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> they'll stick to the lower end stuff like automotive i presume
<rah> ubport-installer tells me: "Uncaught error: ENOENT: no such file or directory, chmod '/tmp/tmp-25752Xayg2X5x0Ydz/fastboot' (MainRenderer:250)"
<rah> it also tells me it in a text box where I can't select the text in order to copy-and-paste
<rah> I'm trying to install on a Nexus 5
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> @wayneoutthere, I for one welcome our robotic overlords
<tgBot3> TobyTangle was added by: TobyTangle
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @stuiterveer, Eeks.
<tgBot3> <unknown> I have read about UT on the Raspberry Pi - can someone tell more about it, please
<tgBot3> <dohbee> It's not, I guess
<tgBot3> <Dejavu_Dmitry> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/b3MoCDv4/file_3835.mp4
<tgBot3> <alan_griffiths> @unknown, That sounds like UbuntuCore, not UT
<tgBot3> <unknown> @alan_griffiths, Ubuntu Mate is available for the RasPi - but somebody have said something about UT on RasPi... somewhere 🤔
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @unknown, UT does not work on raspberry pi (yet) although there are a lot of people who believe this would be a good 'port'.  Currently it's 'not working on Ubuntu Touch' but yes, there are core Ubuntu installs that work I believe (Maybe Mate?)
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @alan_griffiths, i think people were talking about wanting it on pi (specifically on zerophone or whatever)
<tgBot3> Jimmie Johnsson was added by: Jimmie Johnsson
<tgBot3> <unknown> @wayneoutthere, Interesting - it just came up in my mind as I read about Linux kernel 4.15 including driver for Raspberry's Touch display
<tgBot3> <unknown> @dohbee, I have just looked up zerophone - funny project … UT on Raspberry Pi would definitely be good for public attention
<rah> debug: fastboot: wait for device
<rah> debug: Running platform tool exec asar cmd echo MyFsckingPassword | sudo -S fastboot devices
<rah> info: Download startCheck
<rah> uh
<rah> dafuq?
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> @dohbee, I guess for devices that run mainline ubuntu (that's what a Pi can do right?) they can just hook up the ubports ppa?
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> or did i miss something?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @rogieroudshoorn, but that isn't the same as the phone/tablet. there are some differences in experience there. lots of stuff is strongly tied to the android HAL, especially in the arm builds
<tgBot3> <GiovanniStaiano> Will the browser be updated to support Google+?
<tgBot3> <GiovanniStaiano> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/TFxrEIZF/file_3837.jpg
<tgBot3> <dohbee> so yes, you can probably run a basic unity8 setup that way, but it will have some issues
<rah> why is the installer displaying my password in its terminal output?
<rah> let me rephrase that:
<rah> THE INSTALLER IS DISPLAYING MY PASSWORD IN ITS TERMINAL OUTPUT
<rah> THAT'S BAD BEYOND WORDS
<rah> YOU NEED TO MAKE IT NOT DO THAT
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Pull Requests are always welcome
<rah> le tme rephrase that:
<rah> DISPLAYING THE USER'S PASSWORD IN THE TERMINAL OUTPUT OF A PROGRAM IS SOMETHING YOU SHOULD NEVER DO
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm sorry the software you got for free isn't of admissable quality for you. I agree this is a problem, but I don't agree with your method of reporting it.
<rah> PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU NEVER DO THAT EVER AGAIN IN ANY SOFTWARE ANY OF YOU WRITE EVER
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> Shouting in here isn't going to fix it
<tgBot3> <lungwitz> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/QArLxZE2/file_3838
<tgBot3> <lungwitz> @rah, You're welcome to fix it
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> Hold on, I'm getting my popcorn...
<tgBot3> <DC7IA> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/0d40k0DJ/file_3839.mp4
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> Ok go
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> @wayneoutthere, with butter on? If so i'll join you
<tgBot3> <Gorsh2> Once again: this not support, this is a community.
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> no no time. just salt
<tgBot3> <Gorsh2> Lots of salt, it seems :)
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> Ah ok that'll have to do then
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> sweet popcorn with sugar
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> hmmm
<tgBot3> <lungwitz> @malditobastardo, +1
<tgBot3> <lungwitz> Depends on the occasion, though
<tgBot3> <lungwitz> If it's with a beer, salt all the way
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> I'd use a regular popper but only time for microwave
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> it's morning 6am so coffee and popcorn
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> ok let's rock
<tgBot3> <lungwitz> Hahaha
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> 😹😹
<tgBot3> <lungwitz> Right. Forgot about time difference
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> HEY! I'VE GOT SOMETHING TO SAY! I'VE NOTICED NONE OF YOU LOSERS HAVE LISTENED TO THE RECENT AUDIOCAST!!  ALL OF YOU CAN GIT!!!
<tgBot3> <lungwitz> 👀
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/uTklKsM6/file_3840.mp4
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> HEY!!
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> America the continent?
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> But on a bright note.. we have a new news@ubports.com email address.  You can send your news there
<bshah> I am not sure if this is topic for popcorn.. no seriously.. ffs
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> and.... thoes Photopea updates are cool
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> Photopea got a new update today
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> that's a really cool website too from browser.  it's like GIMP in a browser
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> Ok is that stuff above buried yet?
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> nice
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> back to Ubuntu Touch
<tgBot3> n_dkz was added by: n_dkz
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> There are two America the continents.
<tgBot3> <unknown> https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/issues/54
<tgBot3> <unknown> @rah, There is already an issue on GitHub
<tgBot3> <Gorsh2> @TartanSpartan, Depends on the definition.
<tgBot3> <Gorsh2> (I know, OT, but: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boundaries_between_the_continents_of_Earth )
<rah> now that the thing that prints my password has managed to install things on my phone, I'm actually really impressed
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> where is central america?
<tgBot3> <unknown> @rah, 🤣
<rah> unknown: !
<rah> what is used for contacts, evolution-data-server?
<tgBot3> <unknown> @rah, I sent a laughing emoji. Did you only see a ?
<rah> unknown: http://settrans.net/~rah/misc/what-i-saw.png
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @rah, yes
<rah> dohbee: via libfolks, or as-is?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @rah, no libfolks. the Qt API is used on top. syncevolution is also used for google/owncloud/etc
<rah> I see, thanks
<rah> yeah I can see a lot of Qt
<rah> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/dialer-app/trunk/view/head:/src/dialerapplication.cpp
<rah> is launchpad the upstream for dialer-app?
<tgBot3> <Andreas> @TomasOqvist, Actually not yet. That might be my last option actually, that or buy a brand new USB cable... have only tried the five I have here so far :-P. … Haven't had the time to find out, yet, how to get that installer.... ok downloaded .deb-Package fro installer, running it now.  … Will install 15.04 stable first. When using ubuntu-device-flash, it says it's only build 2 of that channel. does that mean it's rather old, or is it just that 
<tgBot3> have been only a very selected number of builds uploaded to that chanel and No. 2 is quite recent?
<tgBot3> <padraic7a> @rah, It would have been but ubports have moved things to github. The dialler app is here now: https://github.com/ubports/dialer-app
<tgBot3> <Andreas> Or put another way: The instructions on ubports.com tell you to user 15.04/devel for ubuntu-device-flash. Which way whould I go?
<rah> padraic7a: gotcha, thanks
<rah> https://elinux.org/images/c/cf/Ubuntu_Touch_Internals_1.pdf
<tgBot3> <Andreas> The good piece of news is, that the installer apparently is able to move beyond the recovery dialog: it entered Recovery and is now downloading the actual system files.  … ubuntu-device-flash and MDT never got to that point always "waiting for the device to enter recovery" and eventually "failed to enter recovery" despite the fact that Recovery more was active. … ... now pushing files... this looks so promising! Thanks Tomas for pushing me into
<tgBot3> direction again.
<rah> these slides mention a network-manager plugin for ofono
<rah> but I can't find anything under https://github.com/ubports/
<rah> did the plugin go upstream?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @rah, i'm not sure what plug-in that would be
<rah> dohbee: on page 16 of that document, it's talking about using this plugin to get data over the cellular connection
<rah> ○ No support to talk with oFono (oFono was only compatible with  ConnMan)
<rah> ○ New plugin created that talks to oFono and helps setting the data connection
<rah> apparently that went upstream ages ago
<rah> I see there's a telepathy-ofono but no telepathy-ring
<rah> and it looks like telepathy-ofono's upstream is UT
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @rah, ok. that's a very old presentation. i'm not sure what plug-in it means. i don't recall an extra plug-in for network-manager there
<rah> how come you guys didn't use telepathy-ring?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> why are you asking questions about why canonical made certain decisions?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> i guess the ubports devs don't know the answers, and the few people who were at canonical who hang in here, probably don't know either
<rah> dohbee: I wasn't asked canonical, I was asking those present in this IRC channel :-)
<rah> oops
<rah> dohbee: because the people who made those decisions, or were aware of the reasoning behind those decisions, may be present
<tgBot3> <ebetonro> @wayneoutthere, Work hours man wait for me to get hone
<rah> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/telepathy-ofono/legacy/revision/67
<rah> looks like it was ported to ofono from something called "Ufa" to do with android
<rah> I'm guessing that was some libhybris-alike interface for android modem bits
<tgBot3> <skrech> Hey guys, will bq e4.5 get the xenial update when it's ready?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @rah, there are very few people who worked on the phone at canonical, in this chat. android/hybris is a reason for a lot of things, for sure.
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @skrech, 16.04 can already be installed from a devel build. it's pretty unstable though.
<tgBot3> <AlexiPistonrod> What is the ETC for the 16.04 /stable build of ubports then ?
<tgBot3> <AlexiPistonrod> June/July ?
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestone/8
<tgBot3> <AlexiPistonrod> Just curious when it will be a OTA update that is all ;)
<tgBot3> <NotKit> Ubuntu Tablet is supported by 16.04?
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure
<tgBot3> <AlexiPistonrod> Bloody hope so ;) its just started becoming usable again
<tgBot6> <Javacookies> any chance we get 16.04 builds for Nexus 7 2013?
<tgBot6> <matv1> @UniversalSuperBox hey Dalton, I notice that Stats have been offline for a couple of days now. Do you know whatup?
<tgBot6> <UniversalSuperBox> Er, no. No I do not.
<tgBot6> <matv1> just wondering if someone in particular shld be notified?
<tgBot6> <matv1> not that we wont live otherwise but still
<tgBot6> <rogieroudshoorn> and not that the stats were remotely true ;)
<tgBot6> <Mental Ataxia> Hey guys - so here's one I don't quite understand. Maybe I'm missing something. On the MaruOS website, there's a page showing peripherals known to be compatible with the Nexus 5 and for convergence. Amongst them a wireless Bluetooth mouse.. but it has a receiver.... What am I missing here.
<tgBot6> <YougoChats> Some BT mice also have RF dongles for use when no BT is available. Or to switch between devices without having to resync BT
<tgBot6> <Mental Ataxia> Yes, I understand that  but for convergence it's unusable
<tgBot6> <Javacookies> well if you don't connect to a monitor, you can use it via OTG :)
<tgBot6> <Javacookies> but for MaruOS, it doesn't make sense I think 😁
<tgBot6> <Javacookies> unless it works via Miracast...does it?
<tgBot6> <Michele> @Mental Ataxia, why? what @YougoChats said is that you can use that mouse with bluetooth (so without the dongle) or with the dongle, if I am right. so in your case you can use only with bluetooth
<tgBot6> <Mental Ataxia> Michele Issue is I tried to  connect to it, but no signal came up. I'll have to try again later
<tgBot6> <Mental Ataxia> and I know what @Youg
<tgBot6> <Michele> was the mouse in pairing mode?
<tgBot6> James Cameron was added by: James Cameron
<tgBot6> <Stereofont> @James Cameron, Welcome James! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot6> <dohbee> @Mental Ataxia, If the special dongle is required, then it's not truly a Bluetooth device.
<tgBot6> <Javacookies> or a stupidly designed product :P
<tgBot6> <Javacookies> imagine having a dongle that has a bluetooth receiver,LOL
<tgBot6> <Mental Ataxia> Trying to figure out how to get it in pairing mode. It simply has an on/off button
<tgBot6> <Mental Ataxia> Luckily it was cheap, but if it doesn't work.. then wow
<tgBot6> <dohbee> @Javacookies, many do. i have a presenter thing, which came with a bluetooth dongle. but it is bluetooth
<tgBot6> <dohbee> @Mental Ataxia, common way is "hold power button until led starts blinking red/blue" or something similar
<tgBot6> <Mental Ataxia> It's a switch, otherwise yeah that would be what I'd expect too
<tgBot6> <Mental Ataxia> The switch doesn't have a 'mid' option either
<tgBot6> <dohbee> oh
<tgBot6> <dohbee> then there should be a separate button i would think
<tgBot6> <dohbee> perhaps inside battery cover
<tgBot6> <Mental Ataxia> It's rechargeable via usb. I think it's not Bluetooth. The eBay page I bought it from says Wireless Bluetooth 2.4ghz, it probably needs the receiver.
<tgBot6> <Mental Ataxia> I mean, it'll be Bluetooth just dependant on the receiver, which back to my initial stump, makes little sense to use on a project like this xD
<tgBot6> <Stereofont> @Mental Ataxia, I think they are usually paired already
<tgBot6> <James Cameron> @Mental Ataxia, Can you send a link. I can view the item and try and get better information on pairing it.
<tgBot6> <dohbee> it's probably not actually bluetooth
<tgBot6> <dohbee> it's probably just cheap chinese wireless mouse
<tgBot6> <unknown> Nice installation video on YouTube … Please add download links in description 😉
<tgBot6> <Cesar_Herrera> If the mouse has not written the word Bluetooth, nearly sure it's not.
<tgBot6> <dohbee> which mouse is it? i don't see any ebay links on maru site
<tgBot6> <Mental Ataxia> Seems it was a cheap knockoff from one of the unsupported ones. I didn't pick it up myself, was just looking to test it, but that about rounds it off hah Onto the next
<tgBot6> <Mental Ataxia> http://maruos.com/#/accessories ---> Under unsupported
<tgBot6> falza_persona was added by: falza_persona
<tgBot6> SvendOlaf was added by: SvendOlaf
<tgBot6> <UniversalSuperBox> You wanna know the real porting experience?
<tgBot6> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/I4JT6ov0/file_3842.mp4
<tgBot6> <UniversalSuperBox> At this point it has started and stopped so many processes that Upstart is having trouble determining running processes
<tgBot6> <chhahn> what that?
<tgBot6> <UniversalSuperBox> That's `dmesg` on a very, very upset Moto G5 Plus
<tgBot6> <chhahn> u trying to port ubport to this device?
<tgBot6> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, I'm trying to port Ubuntu Touch to this device
<tgBot6> <UniversalSuperBox> I wouldn't go out and buy one, though. It's slow progress.
<tgBot6> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm mostly using it to improve Halium itsel
<tgBot6> <chhahn> what to do to become a porter? how does ur devloping enviroment look like?
<tgBot6> <chhahn> are ther docs/wiki/etc about that?
<tgBot6> <chhahn> there
<tgBot6> <chhahn> or: how can I flash my current device with my own rootfs?
<tgBot6> <UniversalSuperBox> Our porting docs currently sit at https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<tgBot6> <Crash_Burn> Welcome @falza_persona and @SvendOlaf !  I'm part of the Welcoming Team. To get started, please check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot6> jelkner was added by: jelkner
<tgBot6> <jelkner> Hi all.  I just purchased a One Plus One so I could use Ubuntu Touch, but the installer won't detect it.
<tgBot6> <jelkner> Sorry, I need to go to the Welcome and Install group
<tgBot6> <chhahn> @UniversalSuperBox, thx
<tgBot6> <peternerlich> @jelkner, Don't worry. As you probably already know, https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome gets you all the most important information. But, first of all, welcome! 😄
<tgBot7> <Stereofont> Can UT connect to hidden WiFi networks?
<tgBot7> <rubencarneiro> @Stereofont, dont think so
<tgBot7> <Stereofont> @rubencarneiro, Yes, apparently
<tgBot7> <dohbee> Yes it can
#ubports 2018-01-18
<tgBot7> <rubencarneiro> @dohbee, how
<tgBot7> <Schyken> @dohbee, Nice!
<tgBot7> <dohbee> Well, worst case you should be able to use nm-cli in terminal
<tgBot7> <dohbee> Don't recall if ui has manual WiFi config
<tgBot7> <James Cameron> under wifi settings there is a connect to hidden network option
<tgBot7> <dohbee> Well then, that
<tgBot7> <rubencarneiro> youŕe right it does
<tgBot7> jamesbateaux was added by: jamesbateaux
<tgBot7> <James Cameron> does anyone know if convergance works on the one plus one?
<tgBot7> <dohbee> Does it have working mhl or Miracast?
<tgBot7> <James Cameron> I'm not sure.. I have some friends interested in moving to ubuntu touch and not sure if I should have them get the nexus 5 or the one plus one.
<tgBot7> <James Cameron> I know the nexus 5 has convergance, but I was unsure about the one plus... and I know it is something they will want to know.
<tgBot7> <UniversalSuperBox> Miracast isn't always a great solution anyway
<tgBot7> <UniversalSuperBox> If they're buying for convergence, they'll want the 5. Just know about the video decoding issue. Videos are green and purple due to color space issues.
<tgBot7> <James Cameron> sounds good.
<tgBot7> <James Cameron> Does anyone have both the nexus 5 and oneplus one, does one run smoother than the other?
<tgBot7> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, oh................................  :(
<tgBot7> <UniversalSuperBox> ?
<tgBot7> <wayneoutthere> I have an N5 coming.  I will apparently not be getting video on that bad boy. No problem. I have nothing to film
<tgBot7> <Seshan Ravikumar> lol
<tgBot7> <James Cameron> I have the N4. I got the N5 on the way. And I was thinking about getting the one plus. Just to play with. Also I think the one plus looks a little better.
<tgBot7> <UniversalSuperBox> Its hardware certainly held up a little better
<tgBot7> <James Cameron> Good to know. I think I'll order it.
<tgBot7> <Seshan Ravikumar> What prevents the Oneplus from doing convergance anway?
<tgBot7> <UniversalSuperBox> It doesn't have HDMI out
<tgBot7> <Seshan Ravikumar> ah
<tgBot7> <UniversalSuperBox> And no one has bought one with a Microsoft display adapter to test it
<tgBot7> <Seshan Ravikumar> Microsoft display adapter? The miracast thing right?
<tgBot7> <UniversalSuperBox> Right
<tgBot7> <UniversalSuperBox> The only one that works right, because Microsoft was the only one who could implement a standard correctly
<tgBot7> <Seshan Ravikumar> lol
<tgBot7> <Seshan Ravikumar> Microsoft of all people
<tgBot7> <stuiterveer> I did get a miracast dongle to test the OPO convergence thing with, but the dongle unfortunately was a DOA :(
<tgBot7> <James Cameron> Well once I get an opo I'll have to order one to play with.
<tgBot7> Anton Kapustin was added by: Anton Kapustin
<tgBot7> <Schyken> @UniversalSuperBox, Well that's convenient
<tgBot7> <Anton Kapustin> Is gpu acceleration work on nexus 5?
<tgBot1> <Mental Ataxia> Hey guys, … Having started to follow the weekly ubports updates, I saw there was a recent move of the push notification services to a ubports-hosted infrastructure. I'd like to know what that entails, where I can find more info on it, and if there is any help needed on the network side of things. I've been through the ubports docs website, but couldn't find anythign specific to that area(perhaps because it's recent, or I just missed it). Th
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> this seems to be the repo of the push server: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-push
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> and not sure if it is the same architecture, this is canonicals doc: https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/platform/guides/push-notifications-client-guide
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @Anton Kapustin, yes
<tgBot1> MrSyabro was added by: MrSyabro
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi Anton and @MrSyabro! (and @jamesbateaux, seems you didn't get the link yet) I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please take a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <jamesbateaux> Thanks Peter, will do.
<tgBot1> <MrSyabro> Can I install Ubuntu Touch on Allwinner A31 processor?
<tgBot1> <matv1> @UniversalSuperBox, thats a +1 from me. fwiw: i did get the microsoft wireless display adapter after i got the BQ tablet. Tablet has since died. but while alive miracast worked okay-ish with it. Bit laggy but there was a Version 2 of that adapter issued, which at the time, Canonical didnt support officially but I remember ppl reporting it did work. Possibly even better than the previous version.
<tgBot1> <matv1> But i never did try the adapter with any of the ubports devices so i just tried running it with my N5 out of curiosity but i dont seem to work
<tgBot1> <matv1> on the phone, the screen gets detected but fails to connect (just hangs on the spinner ..connecting.. indefinately)
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> If it didn't occur to people, wireless convergence/Mircast works somewhat better when you aren't straining the device's wireless traffic by attaching Bluetooth keyboards, mice and other devices. This means, switch over to a USB OTG hub and devices.
<tgBot1> <matv1> I will try and investigate a little further tonight.
<tgBot1> <matv1> @TartanSpartan, thats a good tip. unfornately i dont have such a hub
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Gotta stump up the cash ;)
<tgBot1> <matv1> haha :)
<tgBot1> <matv1> first i need to figure out if Miracast can work at all on ubports devices.
<tgBot1> <matv1> does anyone know where i can grab the relevant logs ?
<tgBot1> <matv1> for miracast failing?
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Hi all, my first time chatting here - Ive just ordered an old nexus 5 to install ubuntu touch on. One of the things I would really like to do is run the lynx browser from the terminal - anyone know if that is possible out of the box? Or do I need to take some special steps? Any info or hint where to find more info is most welcome :)
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> @Jimmie Johnsson, I've not tried lynx, but there's no reason it wouldn't work once installed. (wget does.)
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> @alan_griffiths sounds good, I kind of like the retro look of it. Always thought it would be a pretty sweet browser for mobile-news webpages if you only want the text. Once I get up and running I guess I can report back. Thanks for the answer!
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Mental Ataxia, This sounds like you should contact @flohack... who doesn't seem to be registered in this supergroup..... ??
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> "Where did Flo Go?"
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Y flogo?
<tgBot1> <anpok> @matv1, I would assume that there is something in /var/log/upstart/
<tgBot1> <anpok> which wifi cast service are you trying to use?
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @wayneoutthere, I see him in the members list. So he's here 😊
<tgBot1> <Mental Ataxia> @Wayne
<tgBot1> <Mental Ataxia> Thanks guys
<tgBot1> <Mental Ataxia> Also thanks @lduboeuf !
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Mental Ataxia, It was literally just a change of the domain it's running on (and by virtue of ubports hosting it, a less complex system without the haproxy stuff in front of it).
<tgBot1> <dohbee> other than that, the API is still exactly the same as before, just a different domain to talk to
<tgBot1> <Mental Ataxia> Is the infrastructure self-hosted though? Or does ubports outsource it?
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> It's self-hosted on a small DO droplet afaik
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep. The smallest. It's practically idling.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> yeah
<tgBot1> JoshuaAshton was added by: JoshuaAshton
<tgBot1> <JoshuaAshton> Make for nexus 5x right now thank you <3
<tgBot1> <JoshuaAshton> I will give good succ if you make it
<tgBot1> Tedster was added by: Tedster
<tgBot1> Panagiotis Skoulikaritis was added by: Panagiotis Skoulikaritis
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Whoa, so many new people! Hello @JoshuaAshton, @Tedster and Panagiotis! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. To get up to speed, please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <Tedster> @peternerlich, Hiii thanku
<tgBot1> <JoshuaAshton> Thanks my dude
<tgBot1> <JoshuaAshton> I was joking with the demandingness but I would like to see a nexus 5x port
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @JoshuaAshton, it will be supported with the release of 16.04
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> you can even install it's now, but it's currently unstable
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> anything else sir?
<tgBot1> <JoshuaAshton> Oh dang! That's really glad to hear!
<tgBot1> <JoshuaAshton> Keep up the good work guys I can't wait :) <3
<tgBot1> <reliable1> What, guys, anime?
<tgBot1> <reliable1> Che, pacany, anime? (Че, пацаны, аниме?
<tgBot1> <JoshuaAshton> ?
<tgBot1> <reliable1> What do you think about anime? I don't like anime
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i think it would belong in @ubports_ot
<tgBot1> <reliable1> Ok
<tgBot1> <JoshuaAshton> Animes okay I guess?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> could someone point me to information how Anbox rendering is implemented on supported UBPorts devices?
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> @NotKit, https://github.com/ubports/anbox
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @popescu_sorin, I checked it, but I couldn't find it if it does rendering in different way than desktop Anbox (OpenGL transport)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well i presume it's GL ES on phone
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> Has anyone found a way to receive mms on T-Mobile? I can send but not receive. Using Nexus 4.
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @KingJamez, Sorry... I've been trying unsuccessfully just to get T-mob working on my N5.  No problems sending/receiving on ATT... except if multiple people are addressed.  I can't receive mms if sent to more than one person.
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> What is your apn info?  I can double check with my android phone running T-mob.
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> Fast.tmobile.com
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> I have an Android, uses the same apn, works fine.
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @KingJamez, 👍
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i'm pretty sure the phone is getting the mms, and there is a bug in the stack that is preventing it going to UI
<tgBot1> <dohbee> if you poke in the sms db, you should find the message, i bet
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack I was wrong.  Here you are.  I will wipe away  my tears now
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @Mental Ataxia, Well I need some support with Infrastructure, yes. But you have to grow into that position, it needs a lot of trust. Because its all about root access to servers ;)
<tgBot1> <Mental Ataxia> @Flor
<tgBot1> <Mental Ataxia> @Flohack No doubt. For now I'm just interested in understanding at what scale you guys are working, and if there are plans/needs to scale up, and how and when. Then, I may be able to offer guidance/help.  … I'd love to contribute to UBPorts, but my dev skills are somewhat limited. Networks though, I can do. It's my day-to-day job, and even night-times when working on personal side-projects :) I'll PM you if that's okay
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @Mental Ataxia, Please PM me a short resume of your skills ;)
<tgBot1> <Mental Ataxia> Sounds good :)
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, Can I have root access, buddy??
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> I'll type 'sudo' and then shut my eyes and then hit my keyboard and then hit enter and see if things get better
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> 😂
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, yeah thats called the Spanish one-Time-Cryptopad method. Most of the times it encrypts the whole server one time ;)
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> "You can trust me"
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, sure. I call you Wayne Goldman&Sachs then
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, Wayneman & Sachs
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> Do we have commynity update in next saturday..?
<tgBot1> cominif was added by: cominif
<tgBot1> <cominif> sorry my english, i dont'speak but ciao!
<tgBot1> <cominif> i have a problem
<tgBot1> <cominif> i cannot flash my bq aquaris e4.5 and idem bq aquaris m10fhd because i received error unknown flag recovery-image
<tgBot1> <cominif> do you have a resolution?
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi @cominif! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed. For this problem, please come to the Newcomers Room to find a solution.
<tgBot1> <cominif> thank you
<tgBot1> <cominif> i go to read
<tgBot1> <cominif> but i don't spek english
<tgBot1> <cominif> and i little understand
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> What language do you speak?
<tgBot1> <cominif> italian and french
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Then consider joining our italian or french language groups: @UBportsItaliano / @UBports_French
<tgBot1> <cominif> thank you
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> At the very least, you can find someone to translate for you
<tgBot1> <cominif> oh yes, but now i'm only me here
<tgBot1> <cominif> 😁
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> I meant in this group. If no one knows how to help you install, you can bring them over to translate from us
<tgBot1> <cominif> thank you
<tgBot1> <cominif> but the error is symple this: unknown flag 'recovery-image'
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Please come to the Newcomers Room: @WelcomePlus
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> When Android devices offer the option to "install app to SD card", what do we take that to mean exactly? Cache, certain assets, or everything, leaving minimal footprint on the internal storage?
<tgBot1> <Michele> do you mean with Anbox or Android? iirc some andoid devices letyou to transfer the whole app to the sd card
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Specifically talking about native Android, and opening the implication/question to the community about should we allow users to install apps to their SD card on Ubuntu Touch, if they so wish?
<tgBot1> <Michele> it could be a nice feature for phones with small internal storage
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Undoubtedly.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Short answer is of course we should. Long answer is it's extremely complicated to do so.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Can you tell us the cliff notes regarding why it's complex?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Directory layout
<tgBot1> Harsha was added by: Harsha
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hello Harsha! I'm part of the Welcoming team. To get started, please take a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <Harsha> Hi Peter thanks for the link. I  happened to come across UBports as I was looking for something different on my  oneplus device.
<tgBot1> <chhahn> @cominif, have you followed the instruction on https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch … and you get this error at  … ```sudo ubuntu-device-flash [...] --recovery-image=recovery-krillin.img```? … Dont know. A typo?
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @chhahn, Thanks, we already transitioned to Welcome&Install. Regarding this, he said he simply copy&pasted the command
<tgBot1> flamarro was added by: flamarro
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Hello @flamarro and welcome.
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for more information.
#ubports 2018-01-19
<tgBot1> Ihsound was added by: Ihsound
<tgBot1> <Ern_st> hello @Ihsound and welcome, Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for more information.
<tgBot1> <Ihsound> @Ern_st, Yeah, thank you. I am so happy joined this group
<tgBot1> <Ern_st> happy to have you :)
<tgBot1> <Ern_st> do you have already an ubuntu device ?
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Ihsound, 👍
<tgBot1> <Ihsound> @Ern_st, Not yet :( my phone is not compatible to use it now
<tgBot1> <Ihsound> I am using Sony Xperia Z5
<tgBot1> <Ihsound> And i cant install Ubuntu on my laptop. I always filed when booting flash drive. 😢
<tgBot1> <Ern_st> filed ?
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Ihsound, https://www.cnet.com/products/sony-xperia-z5/ … Really nice looking phone.
<tgBot1> <Ihsound> @Crash_Burn, Is that working in Z5? 😳
<tgBot1> <Ihsound> @Ern_st, Sorry typo. Its: failed
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Ihsound, No no,sorry just a stock review.
<tgBot1> <Ihsound> I am interesting to help Ubuntu Phone getting more beautiful. If i can help something to design 👍
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> @Ihsound, Welcome to the group.
<tgBot1> <ignorare> @Ern_st, Failes :-)
<tgBot1> <ignorare> @Ihsound, Which error does it display? Did you try a LiveCD before?
<tgBot1> <Ihsound> @ignorare, Oh yeah, not yet. I need to buy CD first 😅. I am just trying to use flash drive.
<tgBot1> <ignorare> @Ihsound, Pendrive is the same, should work without problems!
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> @Ihsound, What type of design work do you do?
<tgBot1> <Ihsound> @KingJamez, I am working on logo designs, and practicing for UX design.
<tgBot1> <ignorare> @Ihsound, Wow nice!
<tgBot1> <ignorare> @Ihsound, Illustrator?
<tgBot1> <Ihsound> @ignorare, Corel Draw sir
<tgBot1> <ignorare> Great! :-)
<tgBot1> <Ihsound> I am not use illustrator now because i find what i need in corel, but yeah illustrator is cool
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> @Ihsound we could use a good designer in Marketing.
<tgBot1> <Ihsound> And i hope ubuntu phone is compitable with my language: Indonesia.  … First, my country is a big market to touch. Then every brand who give indonesia language in their phone is not good. Their indonesian language is too formal and whe are not usually talk like that. … If ubuntu phone can give new experience for people in indonesia, for example friendly indonesia language. It will be better because, many people in indonesia especially oldest can
<tgBot1> English well.
<tgBot1> <Ihsound> @KingJamez, Wow great
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> @Ihsound, We are also always looking for translators. So that we can work within all markets.
<tgBot1> <Ihsound> @KingJamez, I can help to translate for sure
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Ihsound, https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Our welcome room has a list of language specific telegram groups.  If yours isn't listed, let us know and we can create it (with enough people).
<tgBot1> <Ihsound> @Crash_Burn, Well, My language isn't listed yet
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Ihsound, Which one?  And would you like to be the language captain for that group?
<tgBot1> <Ihsound> @Crash_Burn, Its bahasa donesia language. Of course.
<tgBot1> <Ihsound> @Ihsound, "Bahasa Indonesia" 😅
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Ihsound, Great... let me send you a pm with more details.
<tgBot1> Cesar was added by: Cesar
<tgBot1> <jeffangelion> @Cesar, Welcome, Cesar!
<tgBot1> Lineageos_for_surnia was added by: Lineageos_for_surnia
<tgBot1> Will was added by: Will
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi Cesar, @Lineageos_for_surnia and Will! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. To get up to speed, please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <delijati> [offtopic] i see ubuntu clawling back to unity[7-8] in 2~3 years http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/01/ubuntu-18-04-lts-will-ship-older-version-nautilus
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @delijati, OT stuff goes to our OT chat: @ubports_OT
<tgBot1> <Waldbursche> Which dekko2-file i must share between my ut-devices to copy all settings?
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> you will need everything in .cache/dekko2.dekkoproject, .config/dekko2.dekkoproject and .local/share/dekko2.dekkoproject
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> you can't just copy the settings on their own as they are tied into the mailstore.db which includes mappings to the maildir. I suppose an export settings option could be quite good for this as it could output a conf file that you can reload on another device.
<tgBot1> <Waldbursche> Yes, i hoped there is a .config file like thunderbird .config to copy all settings on a easy way
<tgBot1> <Waldbursche> There are differences in dekko2 between M10 and Nexus5. On the tablet dekko2 shows a sidebar with email, contacts, calendar and so on. I can't find it on nexus5
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> (Photo, 363x600) https://irc.ubports.com/aUy0P0UY/file_3850.jpg You will find it on the bottom edge in the next update
<tgBot1> <Waldbursche> Okay, thx
<tgBot1> <tipode_incognito> How is the app development process nowadays?
<tgBot1> <tipode_incognito> is there any new SDK
<tgBot1> <tipode_incognito> or something?
<tgBot1> <Waldbursche> There are no problems to config 6 different email accounts in dekko2 in my case. It's a fine work by the developers 👍🏻👍🏻
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> No it's still pretty much the same apart from clickable is the new tool for packaging and runningon device etc
<tgBot1> <unknown> @tipode_incognito, https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/appdev/index.html
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @Waldbursche, 😃 Good to hear
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @Waldbursche, They're mostly not working yet anyways :) … hopefully next version we get a lot of bug fixes and features! :D
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> bug fixes yes, features only a couple
<tgBot1> <Waldbursche> @Javacookies, In a few minutes i configured 2 devices with 6 accounts. No problem. 😅
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko/issues/66#note_53615131 has been the biggest PITA to fix the last couple of weeks as i couldn't reproduce it
<tgBot1> <Waldbursche> @DanChapman, Yes, that is here the same case.
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @Waldbursche, try the click in the comment https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko/issues/66#note_53615131
<tgBot1> <Waldbursche> @DanChapman, Should with this click all accounts configured new?
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> No just restart the app. It will automatically try and beat it into shape while loading.
<tgBot1> <Waldbursche> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/o8GII4Vz/file_3851
<tgBot1> <Waldbursche> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/wucjl5zQ/file_3852.mp4
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> 😃
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @DanChapman, I get that bug, my Yahoo inbox is not displayed in the All Inboxes view
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @Javacookies even with this click https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko/issues/66#note_53615131
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> oh haven't tried yet...I will 👍
<tgBot1> <unknown> As far as I read Android apps that use Google Services  aren't available on anbox  … Does microg (open source alternative to Google service) help on this problem? … https://microg.org/
<tgBot1> <Lineageos_for_surnia> Hello anyone,  … It's possible to run Android apps on Ubuntu touch??? … Why
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it will be, with anbox. which is not installed by default currently
<tgBot1> <delijati> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html?highlight=anbox
<tgBot1> <Lineageos_for_surnia> Thanks you
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> @DanChapman  … Hi Dan, I need some help setting up my Gsuite account with Dekko 2. I have enabled "Allow less secure apps" in my account (for some reason the app specific password option is not available for my Gsuite account) and added the e-mail account to Dekko. The account is visible under "All inboxes" as well as under "Folders", but I am only seeing the e-mails in my inbox under "Folders". Why can't I see them under "All inboxes"?
<tgBot1> <Waldbursche> @TomasOqvist you meen this?
<tgBot1> <Waldbursche> Fwd from DanChapman: try the click in the comment https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko/issues/66#note_53615131
<tgBot1> <JoshuaAshton> Hey, any ETA on 16.04 port?
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @Waldbursche, 👍 @TomasOqvist this ^
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @JoshuaAshton, It's a bit hard to put an ETA on 16.04 as it's still rather volatile with changes atm.
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> @DanChapman, I see now that the e-mails are visible in "All inboxes" together with my personal gmail-account. When clicking on the "All inboxes" sub folder for my gmail-account, the e-mails show, but not so for the Gsuite sub-folder. So it looks similar to that issue, but not quite.
<tgBot1> <JoshuaAshton> Alright Dan
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @TomasOqvist, Not really sure how that's possible as it's those subfolders that feed "All inboxes" . It combines the queries of the subfolders and merges the result into All Inboxes so the query is right if you see the gsuite mail in all inboxes. Hmmm that's a weird one. Still the same after a restart? Is this with the click from that bug report linked above?
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> @DanChapman, Yes, weird, but it works now after restart no. 3 or 4. Thanks
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> Doing the same on my phone now, will see what happens. Synchronizing my Gsuite account seems to take a looong time, still spinning wheel after 5 minutes.
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> DO you have lots of folders?
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> It only fetches the first 50 messages for each folder and then will sync more later on in the background. But if you have lots of folders this can take a little while to finish atm
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> @DanChapman, 12-15 folders. I restarted before it finished spinning and reopened. Now it seems to work on the phone as well.
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> I would prefer to have an app specific password for my Gsuite account though. Any idea why that option isn't available in my Gsuite account?
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> IIRC I think only the gsuite admin can create those
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> I am the gsuite admin.
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> 😃 did you try https://support.google.com/a/answer/1032419?hl=en
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> ah looks like it's specific to 2fa so you might need to enable that to see app passwords. Might not be the case though
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> I saw that, but it looked a bit complicated, thought 2fa wasn't needed and not sure what implications that will have on the rest of my account.
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> I think Google can be very confusing...
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> Yeah google is a special cupcake
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> ...and really difficult to get out of your life sometimes.
<tgBot1> <Waldbursche> 2fa was needed here for my G account
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> I am attempting this now, but I can't find the settings page for app specific passwords. Clicking the link to that page asks me to log in to my gsuite account every time and takes me to a different page.
<tgBot1> <Waldbursche> In Dekko or in your G account?
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> In my Gsuite account.
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> For me they are at https://myaccount.google.com/apppasswords not sure if gsuite is the same though
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> @DanChapman, I added 2fa, but google still telling me I can't have app specific passwords. Sigh, I give up.
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> I'll just have to stick to "allow unsecure apps".
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> switch  "allow unsecure apps" with "access email like everyone else outside google" 😂
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @DanChapman 🎉🎉🎉 Thanks for the Dekko2 update!  My inbox is fixed!
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> as are notifications
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> update? I haven't pushed an update recently. glad it's fixed though 😊
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @DanChapman, This one
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @TomasOqvist, Yeah, your Administrator can allow or disallow app passwords. Obviously they picked disallow...
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> "They" is me in this case. Desperately trying to figure out how to change that!
<tgBot1> <salarelv> @Crash_Burn, https://www.patreon.com/dekkoproject
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @TomasOqvist, Let me think...
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> @UniversalSuperBox, It seems friggin impossible to understand how to set this up for my own G suite account.
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> Maybe Google's idea of security is to make it confusing enough for anyone to understand how to enable anything...
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @salarelv, 22 Patreons!!  $487 per month!! 🏆   I'm so proud of the UBports community!  (Soon to be 23 😁)
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @Crash_Burn, Oh right, i see. well that's not an update as such just a test click for that specific bug fix 😊
<tgBot1> <salarelv> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/sNOsvZXQ/file_3853.mp4
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @DanChapman, Hello dan. Where can i check which version of dekko2 i have installed ?
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> Openstore app will tell you
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @TomasOqvist, I think it'll be in Account Settings
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> I have an alpha one that Milan sent it to me after you send it to him 3 weeks ago
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Bah, I haven't been in Admin for awhile
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> @UniversalSuperBox, Yeah, I have spent the last hour in the admin panel but still can't figure it out. Maybe I am just stupid.
<tgBot1> GXGOW was added by: GXGOW
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Probably near any self-service password recovery options
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> https://support.google.com/a/answer/1032419?hl=en
<tgBot1> <Sebastian R.> @DanChapman, @DanChapman by the way, are there any more recent ideas, why dekko2 still cant detect my INBOX folder?
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> @UniversalSuperBox, I appreciate the help. Been there, done that. It is easy to find instructions, but still ending up with "The setting you are looking for is not available for this account."
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> No wonder I am constantly looking for alternatives to Google, but when it comes to e-mail I kind of depend on the uptime. Also, I have an old (still free) G Suite account. Most options seem to cost money. This problem has to do with my wish to access my G Suite e-mail accounts from any app I wish, Including Dekko 2. It works fine with my e-mail client of choice for the pc, Thunderbird.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @TomasOqvist, Bah... :(
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @UniversalSuperBox, lol... i'm counting that as an emoji !
<tgBot1> <Lorxu> @Crash_Burn, Actually that's called a smiley
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> close enough darn it !  😜
<tgBot1> <Alice> Hi all! I joined this a couple weeks ago when I couldn't acces my pc, but now I'm back at my workstation and I'd love to help, could someone post the links for getting started please?
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @Alice, Here you go. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome Feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @Crash_Burn, 😡
<tgBot1> <Alice> @peternerlich, thanks so much!
<tgBot1> fulvius999 was added by: fulvius999
<tgBot1> Sören was added by: Sören
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi @fulvius999 and Sören! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. To get started, please take a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <fulvius999> @peternerlich, Hi, ok. thanks
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @DanChapman, this version worked for me, my Yahoo and Gmail into one inbox yey! :D
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> 👍
<tgBot1> <slackwire> Is there an active port for the 7 2013
<tgBot1> <slackwire> *nexus
<tgBot1> <unknown> @slackwire, LTE or WiFi … https://devices.ubports.com/
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Hi guys. I ran into two minor speed bumps when trying to run clickable for the first time. I managed to resolve them. I know clickable is made by Brian Douglas and I mailed him my findings, but I thought in the spirit of sharing maybe I should share it on the UBPorts forum too? Or somewhere else? Im guessing that more people are going to run into the same thing
<tgBot1> <mattbel10> @Jimmie Johnsson, Yes Jimmie, this is a good idea, I encourage you to post your findings in the forum. One day, me too have the intention to start using Clickable and any catch up is highly appreciated.
<tgBot1> Gerard was added by: Gerard
<tgBot1> <cominif> Thank you, I move on the Italian language group, bye!
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> @mattbel10, https://forums.ubports.com/topic/905/clickable-issues-found-and-resolved-got-permission-denied-while-trying-to-connect-to-the-docker-and-docker-invalid-reference-format-repository-name-must-be-lowercase
<tgBot1> <mattbel10> @Jimmie Johnsson, Thank you, this is valuable information for one who wants to start 👍
<tgBot1> mrtcnblgc17 was added by: mrtcnblgc17
<tgBot1> <ebetonro> Hi @mrtcnblgc17! I'm not part of the Welcoming Team but they seems to be on time out (really bad joke here). To get started, please take a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Hello, any Pro5 or MX 4 user online?
#ubports 2018-01-20
<tgBot1> <lastdon82> @Flohack, Yes Flo
<tgBot1> <Flohack> can you do an ls /lib/modules for me to see if you got any files inside?
<tgBot1> <lastdon82> @Flohack, No files
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Ok thx
<tgBot1> <lastdon82> @Flohack, You welcome
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> there are files in Nexus 5....got curious 😝
<tgBot1> <sambuccid> Hello everyone, I'm trying to make an app using clickable but when I launch the `clickable` command, I get this error:
<tgBot1> <sambuccid> `standard_init_linux.go:178: exec user process caused "exec format error" … Command '['docker', 'run', '-v', '/home/david/prova:/home/david/prova', '-w', '/home/david/prova/build', '-u', '1000', '--rm', '-i', 'clickable/ubuntu-sdk:15.04-armhf', 'bash', '-c', 'cmake /home/david/prova']' returned non-zero exit status 1 … david@david-System-Product-Name:~/prova$  … `
<tgBot1> <sambuccid> I did not change anything in the app, I just created a new app with `clickable init` and entered the information, so launchen the `clickable` command
<tgBot1> <nanu_c> do you have doker installed?
<tgBot1> <nanu_c> the docker command fails
<tgBot1> <sambuccid> i have installed clickable using ppa
<tgBot1> <sambuccid> but i don't have installed manually the docker
<tgBot1> <sambuccid> how can i check it?
<tgBot1> <sambuccid> ok, docker is installed, version 1.13.1
<tgBot1> <sambuccid> i am in xubuntu 16.04 32 bit
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Yeah looks like the docker fails. Im no expert, but a suggestion is to google and have a look at the error message that the docker spits out. Clickable just runs the docker with a set of parameters which is what you can see. Best guess is to lookup these options and see if you can find out why it might fail
<tgBot1> <sambuccid> @Jimmie Johnsson, I've read that many people have solved by adding `#! / bin / sh` or` #! / bin / bash` to the beginning of the DockerFile, so I uninstalled clickable via apt-get and cloned the repositiory git and modified the DockerFile files , but it did not work
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> Dockerfile's aren't executables so i don't see how that would help. It's just for configuring a build context that get's passed to the docker daemon
<tgBot1> <sambuccid> they said it was possible they would run scripts
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> Is your host 32 or 63 bit?
<tgBot1> <sambuccid> 32
<tgBot1> <sambuccid> isn't supported?
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> That's probably the issue. The container will most likely be 64 bit
<tgBot1> <sambuccid> ok, thanks anyway, I'll try with the sdk
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> An lxc container will so you fine. See if `clickable setup-lxc` still works. Not sure if it was completely dropped in favour of docker.
<tgBot1> <sambuccid> Setting up lxd is no longer supported, use docker instead
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> meh 😞 that might need to be reconsidered by clickable then as that's a bit of a blocker
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> Maybe someone could build a 32bit Docker container image
<tgBot1> Amal Jose Thomaz Palackan was added by: Amal Jose Thomaz Palackan
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hello Amal Jose! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. To get up to speed, please take a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <Waldbursche> Do the app 'von the road ' run for you ? In the terminal i get "host key verification failed"
<tgBot1> <Waldbursche> I mean 'on the road'
<tgBot1> <Waldbursche> ------------------------------------ … NOW YOU ARE INSIDE THE APPARMOR-FREE SHELL … Now you can run 'otr'. … You can go back to the normal shell with 'exit' … ------------------------------------------ … The authenticity of host 'localhost (::1)' can't be established. … RSA key fingerprint is............ … Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?  … Host key verification failed. … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ otr â€
<tgBot1> /home/phablet/.cache/ontheroad.emanuelesorce/bin/otr: Permission denied … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @Waldbursche, Have you said 'yes'?
<tgBot1> <Alice> Hey I saw on the website that the n6P is in testing/considered, do we have a test version that I can try? If not how can I help port it?
<tgBot1> <Alice> Also does Ubuntu touch support USB tethering for wireless connections?
<tgBot1> <Alice> Oh nvm I just found the porting guide
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @Alice, yes
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Fwd from UBports News Channel: [BAHASA INDONESIA | INDONESIAN] … The UBports Community is excited to annouce a brand new language group:  … BAHASA INDONESIA | INDONESIAN … Language Captain: Ihsan (@Ihsound) … Apakah kamu berbahasa Indonesia? Gabung yuk ke grup UBports Bahasa Indonesia! … Do you speak Indonesia? Join the UBports Indonesian language group! … Klik disini ya:  http://t.me/UBports_IND … Click here to join: http://t.m
<tgBot1> #ubports -community
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> A news item about the Community Update event has just been dropped in the UBports News Channel.  To learn more about this news be sure to subscribe to the News Channel here: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot1> <Waldbursche> @TronFortyTwo, Ah okay. Thank you. I pressed Enter only.
<tgBot1> <Waldbursche> @TronFortyTwo, Permission denied
<tgBot1> Luxxer was added by: Luxxer
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Welcome Dirk! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot1> <Luxxer> Hello, I have flashed my Nexus 5. I will have a look at this build. My other Device is running Sailfish Os.😁
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Luxxer, If you flashed to Stable you should be on revision 3. Look in OpenStore app for available apps
<tgBot1> <Luxxer> Ok thanks, I'm looking on it.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> http://t.me/UBports_IND @Nightly820 @ …  RenanPrastaJenie2
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Following up on the talk about Dekko 2 yesterday. I cannot refresh my emails. In any of my devices. On any email account. On the Pro 5 for example, it claims that I've had no emails since December. How can I rectify this?
<tgBot1> <exar_kun> @TartanSpartan, Not sure if this is your issue, but there is some discussion and (test versions of the app lower in the thread) https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko/issues/66#note_53615131 . Note that you might need to completely uninstall, reinstall, and reboot. For things to work.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Negative. I tried that on both my M10 and MP5, but it didn't help. You'd think by swiping down that would trigger a refresh, but nope.
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @TartanSpartan, patches welcomed 😊 you can swipe all inboxes left and sync from teh context menu though
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> wow, didn't know that! I guess we expect it to be a pull down since it's like that in the previous life of Dekko :D
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> Yeah just haven't got round to it yet. I added that option as a quick workaround as it existed in the right click context actions. It's just not so trivial to get it to work with that pull-to-refresh component
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> well, honestly, I'm not a fan of pull-to-refresh..you need to be on top to do it
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> True, I too prefer my women on top to pull-and-refresh me :)
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> But silly jokes aside. I'll admit I didn't know about the sync from context menu thing. But now that I do, I tried it, and it didn't help either. In fact it showed no sign of response from tapping the button.
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> check the dekkod.log file
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> On it.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26423871/
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> that's not dekkod.log 😊 .cache/upstart/dekkod.log
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> My bad. I have dekkod-notify.log, ut I don't see dekkod.log.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26423901/
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> hmm... try `restart dekkod` in terminal
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> it should start it on launch though if it's not already running.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Just tried that, still, dekkod-notify.log is the only file for dekko that I can see in that directory.
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> Oh hang on if you installed that click from that bug report then logging is turned off 😊 You need to edit .config/dekko2.dekkoproject/dekkod.conf and enable StdStreamLog … ```[StdStreamLog] … Enabled=1```
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> OIC
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> or you can enable the file logging if you prefer and set the path to something like /tmp/dekkod.log
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @Waldbursche, Can you PM me with this issue so we can try to work it out?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I'll edit the log to blank out my email addresses Dan then PM it to you and we can chat from there, if that's ok with you.
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> sure
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/this-week-in-mir-19th-jan-2018/3453
<tgBot1> <Volkmar> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/DNRduOqD/file_3865
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, let's leave the adult/sexist jokes out please
<tgBot1> <MrChanakya> @UniversalSuperBox  second link you just put in live chat is broken.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> ? https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Works from here
<tgBot1> <MrChanakya> Yeah it worked on phone. 👍
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> I'll be at FOSDEM
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> Ubuntu Community will get togheter as well eventually
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> we have a Telegram group for UBuntu users that will atend the event
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> we might get all togheter
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Sorry @dohbee, crudeness was intended, not sexism, but yes just a one-off joke I won't make again :)
<tgBot1> <MrChanakya> I though heimdall was from avenger universe only
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> What would be the perfect device to port to?
<tgBot1> <MrChanakya> Wwooooah Walid  thanks☺️
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Walid 👍
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> This is the link for the Ubuntu users that will attend FOSDEM, I sugest we all band togheter … https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAAtfczK1cobJMlIXmA
<tgBot1> <MrChanakya> Seems like @wayneoutthere  is not here today for qna
<tgBot1> Raul Garcia was added by: Raul Garcia
<tgBot1> <Walid> @Crash_Burn, Your welcome
<tgBot1> <MrChanakya> Raul  currently we are having live qna if you like please visit Who's excited?  Who can feel it? … The UBports Community Update will begin in about 30 minutes! … Here is that handy link again: … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVtsJnmFcyE … #ubports -community
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Hello Raul and Welcome.
<tgBot1> Daniel was added by: Daniel
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Membership keeps growning!! :)  Welcome Daniel
<tgBot1> <MrChanakya> Any plans about MWC?
<tgBot1> <EnrSchmidt> Hi everyone, I am wondering if someone can help me at all. I have ubuntu phone in my BQ by defult, I would like to migrate, can you share a link with some instructions to follow?? many thanks!
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> thanks @Flohack and @UniversalSuperBox for the update :)
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> We are mesmerized :)
<tgBot1> <ebetonro> we are sillent cause we are listen to you old champ ... chill
<tgBot1> <MrChanakya> @Flohack thanks 😁
<tgBot1> <MrChanakya> Twitter
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Twitter, Facebook, LinkedIn, Mastodon
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Instagram comming soon
<tgBot1> <MrChanakya> Youtube
<tgBot1> <MrChanakya> Thank you both. Bye
<tgBot1> <ebetonro> @EnrSchmidt, did you try mdt? all tho I`m not sure Marius supports your device in MDT
<tgBot1> <MrChanakya> @EnrSchmidt, Which bq device it is?
<tgBot1> <MrChanakya> And what do you mean by migrate? Do you want to switch device or want to switch from canonical Ubuntu to ubports ?
<tgBot1> <EnrSchmidt> Hi, thanks! bq Aquaris E4.5, Ubuntu to UBports
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Just use the ubports installer. From the site, or snap install it I think
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> yes
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> it works very well
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> I already did it
<tgBot1> <EnrSchmidt> Do I need to do it using my pc or just my phone?
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> but not with the ubpors installer
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> I did with command line commands
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> with the installer I did the pro5
<tgBot1> <EnrSchmidt> please, a link to a page with instructions
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> Will ubports apply Ubuntu Touch to be official Ubuntu Flavour?
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot1> <EnrSchmidt> thanks
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> I recommend a backup before
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> If you need help installing
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> we have group dedicated to that
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> I can get you in there
<tgBot1> <EnrSchmidt> I am on this.. which one you recommend?? "Install using MDT" or "Install using system-image server"
<tgBot1> <EnrSchmidt> ahh.. sorry, that will be wonderfull, I am new on ubuntu commands
<tgBot1> <EnrSchmidt> I have already backed up internal and external memory on my desktop
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> @EnrSchmidt https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<tgBot1> <EnrSchmidt> thnaks
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Daniel, Hello Daniel. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Raul Garcia, Hello Raul. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <Alice> Hey sorry everybody but I've got to go, it's been great speaking with you and I wish I could have done more, I'll probably come back later but right now it's impossible, I wish you all the best!
<tgBot1> <Andre Büsgen> Hi there,
<tgBot1> <Andre Büsgen> I have stability issues on my oneplus. Is this normal?
<tgBot1> Gabriele was added by: Gabriele
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Gabriele, Welcome Gabriele! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot1> <Gabriele> @Stereofont, Thanks you :)
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Gabriele, Have you got Ubuntu Touch on your phone?
<tgBot1> <Gabriele> @Stereofont, I had it sometime ago with the old Canonical's Ubuntu Touch on a Bq aquaris E4.5. I don't have it since 2017 and many things have changed, in better in this case it seems :)
<tgBot1> <Gabriele> Old Ubuntu Touch was, yes, being updated and all, but it completely missed the feeling between devs and users, belongs to me :) With the active rule of Ubports, the platform is much more alive then it ever was.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Gabriele, In a strange way, Canonical pulling out created something much more interesting…
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Gabriele, If you need install help, join the install link in the welcome message
<tgBot1> <Gabriele> @Stereofont, I am looking for a device to buy that support Ubuntu Touch well and will be updates as core device: what I should look for? Nexus 5? Meizu Pro 5?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Gabriele, 4.5 is supported. I suggest that you stick with that for now and reassess when UT 16.04 is stable
<tgBot1> <Gabriele> @Stereofont, The problem is that I don't have the 4.5 I sold it a year ago. :(
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Sorry I misunderstood
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> In that case, a used Nexus 5 or OnePlusOne for now
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> If you just want to try, a 2013 N7 tablet should be quite cheap and easy to get
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Or Pro 5 if you can get it for a good price.
<tgBot1> <Gabriele> But the Pro 5 is a "legacy" device or a core one as the Nexus 5?
<tgBot1> <tuna_mert> Hi. … Do UBports Ubuntu Touch working correctly on Oneplus One for daily usage? İs there any big issue, sadly bug? İf there is not any important bug on Oneplus One and working correctly, I will buy a onuplus one and I will try Ubuntu Touch. Thanks for read.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Gabriele, Difference does not mean much here, I think.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Yes, the difference between core and legacy devices has always been a bit hazy I think. Leaving aside the status of underpowered legacy devices like the BQ phones.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Gabriele, It is fairly high end in specs. You might want to wait and see if other new high specification devices become available in coming months and make a decision then. My suggestions were for a budget option, for now
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Will always remind people here, including the team leaders, that this 64GB Pro 5 I type this very message to you on set me back only £165 or so, making it equal parts a bargain and a budget option :D
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Let's not forget it's 4GB of RAM, either.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Yeah, pretty much all supported devices can be had for a bargain these days
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @tuna_mert, Quite a lot of people use OnePlusOne with UT as their daily phone without and significant problems. I think you will get on well with it
<tgBot1> <Gabriele> @TartanSpartan, Yes I confirm that, because where I live there is a used Nexus 5 for 80 euros, while a Pro 5 for 150.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> What I don't understand is why people want to use WhatsApp. It's a horrible piece of software.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Sweet, although if you have the choice I would always push to go for the 64GB ver over the 32GB one.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Gabriele, Do take care that it is the international version of the Meizu, not one made for the Chinese market
<tgBot1> <tuna_mert> @Stereofont, Thanks
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I think the sole reason for Whatsapp really is so many iOS and Android users use it, and it's go-to status for many organisations for group messaging. Not to suggest that the go-to status is merited.
<tgBot1> <Gabriele> @Stereofont, Correct, many people bought that version because was cheaper.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Yes, I don't understand how people put up with WhatsApp.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Incidentally, Gabriele, it is possible to ping you and invite you to groups if you make a username in Telegram
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> It's like the question of why people put up with Apple products. Some just don't know any better.
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> Hi! In the UBports recent video is writen that ubports is for ALL kind of devices?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Nah, apple at least generally has great design and ux
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Jyoti, In which language?
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> https://youtu.be/zuLFTGkuD68
<tgBot1> <Gabriele> @Stereofont, Sorry I should put a username here.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Yes, ubports is for all kinds of devices
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> See at 2:25
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> In the video at 2:25 is writen that ubports is compatible with ALL kind of devices. How to understand this?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> It doesn't necessarily mean it is ported for all devices yet, though
<tgBot1> <dohbee> The original convergence goals still exist in ubports, is what it means
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Hmmm. I think it is a translation problem. Should say 'a range of devices'
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> :-)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> I don't think it's really a translation problem, at least not for language
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> Is writen in english
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Maybe an issue of translating the goal and excitement into verbal language
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Jyoti, But is not primary language of author
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> Neither mine :-)
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> YMMV on Apple's skillset, but ok ;)
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> Another thong: i installed the ubports 18.04 in my M10 BQ tablet and till now i can't see the apps at openstore. Do you know how it is being worked?
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> Thing, not "thong" :-)
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Jyoti, You mean 16.04. It is in the early stages of construction. A lot does not work still
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> Yes, 16.04
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> I understand. But when the openstore will show the apps thats will be great
<tgBot1> <Gabriele> Pro 5 is also newer 2015, while the Nexus 5 is from 2013?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Jyoti, And when the apps open 😎
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Gabriele, It depends what you want and what you have to spend. Halium project will make other devices available 'soon'
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> Some of the apps already open and can be installed. I tried to click on the blank area of the openstore app when it is open and installed some apps
<tgBot1> <Gabriele> @Stereofont, I will look on prices and good offers, but overall I would like a budget option as you said. My wish is to help testing 16.04.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Jyoti, 👍
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Gabriele, The more testers there are, the quicker the progress will be. So thank you
<tgBot1> <Gabriele> @Stereofont, In terms of drivers support it is better the Nexus 5 or the Meizu Pro 5?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Same I think
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Gabriele, I think the only major bug remaining with any device is playing videos on Nexus 5. UTmedia is a workaround for that though, so not really a problem
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> Maybe is better to unite the two Unity8 (Yunit and UBports Unity8) projects and work together
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> If John Salatas agree, UBports can even use the Yunit name for the united project betwen ubports and Yunit, is a nice name
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Yunit hasn't really done anything, and appears to be pretty much dead
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> John Salatas have no enough time to carry on the Yunit project alone, and can join a united project
<tgBot1> <jsalatas> @dohbee, I strongly disagree in the first part :p
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Ubports doesn't have enough time to do what unity8 needs either
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> Be allways kind to each other and me, that like you, will be grateful :-)
#ubports 2018-01-21
<tgBot1> <rubencarneiro> @dohbee, You have that instint to be rude
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Is not rude. Is fact
<tgBot1> <jsalatas> @dohbee, So why don't you take over both ubports and yunit? I guess you can do better. Right?
<tgBot1> <rubencarneiro> @dohbee, Is not the first time that your reposnses, you view of things is agrressive with others.
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> I understand tha Rodney did not whanted to be rude. Everything is ok, guys, just lets be kind and do not complicate simply things
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Changing strings and building qt 5.9 in a ppa, is not a whole lot. Especially when nobody is really using it.
<tgBot1> <delijati> its still valuable and could be merged .... so diff, create a branch and done and let yunit die
<tgBot1> <rubencarneiro> I really dont care who you are, what you do, or what you mean to any project, i think you should be more soft with people.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> I have no idea what you are talking about.
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> I like the open source work cause i realise that this is a more human place and with more human people. Please, everybody, avoid spoiling this that is the best characteristic of the open souce world
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> He is talking more in a factual sense, rather than any instinct to be rude to you. I think perhaps you are finding it hard to read his tone as you don't seem to be a native English speaker. Please do not take offence.
<tgBot1> <rubencarneiro> Once you have done the same to me, with agressive responses. You need to calm down
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, Big agree
<tgBot1> <dohbee> No, you were being rude in here, and I called you on it, Ruben. You are the one who needs to relax.
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> Everybody, lets calm down. The opensource world thanks you
<tgBot1> <rubencarneiro> Im calm man, but dont walk or piss on others works.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> I don't
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, People buy iPhones.....
<tgBot1> <rubencarneiro> ok you all have a good night
<tgBot1> <dohbee> I wish I could help we an iPhone, @wayneoutthere
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Mí noches están muy bien
<tgBot1> <rubencarneiro> im not spanish
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Not am i
<tgBot1> <rubencarneiro> im portuguese
<tgBot1> <rubencarneiro> and my nights are good also
<tgBot1> <dohbee> But, it's hard to have a bad night in Buenos Aires
<tgBot1> <rubencarneiro> @dohbee, nice
<tgBot1> <rubencarneiro> hope you enjoy
<tgBot1> <dohbee> I almost got robbed the other day, and it was still a good night
<tgBot1> <rubencarneiro> it happens not just there
<tgBot1> <rubencarneiro> got to sleep now is 00:12 here
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @dohbee, Turism??
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Yes. Las Ramblas in Barcelona is a notorious spot as well
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> bs as is fucking dangerious lately
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> Salatas had a very good will and worked in the basis of this good will. I do not know him very well but i think that we must thak the people like him, not attac or ofend. From me, a very grateful thank to Salatas.
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> lately = last couple of years...
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, Nah, it's fine, despite the idiot president
<tgBot1> <rubencarneiro> @dohbee, como to porto, night is dangerous beutifull city but sometimes dangerous
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @malditobastardo, Watch your language please
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, Seriously?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Yes
<tgBot1> <rubencarneiro> see you all tomorrow
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Serious
<tgBot1> <dohbee> I could understand if it was something offensive, but that?
<tgBot1> <jsalatas> @Jyoti, You are talking like I'm dead :p
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Wayne, its the truth. Sorry but I dont have any word to describe better the reality of my country (whole continent also)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @jsalatas, Braaaaaiiiinnnnsssss
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, Jaja. South America does have a penchant for dictators
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> You are very alive, Salatas. We must  say "afraristos" not only to the dead :-)
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @dohbee, 😿😿😿
<tgBot1> <dohbee> It's ok, we elected one too, up north
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> its a hard topic. I just came from a meeting with friend, we discussed about this
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Yeah
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Where are you?
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Yours one and Macri... same s**
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Prague, CZ
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> But I am from Buenos Aires
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Ah ok
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Too bad, thought we could get a cerveza :)
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> OT: just enjoy the city, the night, the heat, asado, terere/mate, music... be careful, use your common sense, be careful and everything will be good
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Yeah. Not my first rodeo. :)
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @dohbee, Indeed! Maybe someday, who knows! :) (try the homemade ones, are the best, quilmes is only good when you get draft one with good pizza)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Yeah. Drinking Antares now.
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> @dohbee, Lol, so many ppl pickpocketing there and Lloret de Mar
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Yes
<tgBot1> <dohbee> My friend had his phone stolen on las ramblas
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> Not surprising, if you pay attention you can literally spot ten of them in one spot.
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> Have you been asked for a donation for a kids hospital, kindergarden or something along those lines?
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> usually a bunch of women will come up to you for that, it's fake, just a bunch of scamers
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> scameresses?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Probably. My Spanish was not great when I was there, so I just "no tengo" and keep walking
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> Probably the best thing you could have done.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Heh, no different than in DC, Boston, or NYC
<tgBot1> <RenanPrastaJenie> @wayneoutthere, Entered.
<tgBot1> <RenanPrastaJenie> (Sticker, 512x467) https://irc.ubports.com/x0We0i8u/file_3866
<Catbirby> Hiya. If anyone by any chance could answer my question. I recently installed the latest version of ubuntu touch to my nexus 7 2013 (15.04 OTA-15) but I'm entirely lost where I may be able to find and install applications, as the ubunto store that is built in will not load anything.
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Catbirby, It looks like you have the Canonical version of UT.
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> You will want to switch over to UBports.
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> and all apps will be found in the OpenStore app
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> or  … https://open.uappexplorer.com/
<Catbirby> Hmm, okay. Thank you. Is there a simple way to swap to the ubports version from directly inside of my current version? t took an arm and a leg to try to get this to install on my tablet.
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> do you have the N7 hooked up? is `adb devices` working?
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> is ubuntu-device-flash installed?
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> `sudo ubuntu-device-flash --server=http://system-image.ubports.com`
<Catbirby> hmm, seems when I run that command it is asking for me to choose either "core, personal, query or touch"
<Catbirby> I'm assuming I would use touch
<tgBot1> mak was added by: mak
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> `sudo ubuntu-device-flash --server=http://system-image.ubports.com --channel=15.04/stable` … try with the channel specified
<Catbirby> channel is an unknown flag
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Hello mak and Welcome.  Let us know if you have any questions and be sure to check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Catbirby, can you confirm the double dashes?  please see bottom of this page for example  … https://devices.ubports.com/#/hammerhead
<Catbirby> yep, I am using double dashes
<tgBot1> Catbirby was added by: Catbirby
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> lets try the whole command: … `sudo ubuntu-device-flash --server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch --device=flo --channel=15.04/stable`
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> if not... we can go back to first one and select `touch`
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> Awesome. That's semming to do the trick
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> it will perform an OTA update... to UBports version 2 it appears.
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> Okay. Seems to be currently downloading and pushing the files.
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> A part of me feels that taking the route to install ubports in the first place would have been smart, since I ended up having to scour the internet for a special boot file and recovery file to use the Canonical branch  😅
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Well..you did it right. First step is to get adb enabled recovery installed
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> You did the hard part 😂
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Congrats
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> Hah. Only took a month.  … Looks like something borked when it tried to restart recovery to flash.
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/KM8o7KOS/file_3868.jpg
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> I'll try a fresh install, flashing those boot and recovery images I guess
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> Hmm. Issue seems to be consistent no matter what I do. Any ideas?
<tgBot1> <Kieran> @Catbirby, is /cache full?
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> We're talking the device cache? I'm not sure since I have no working OS, and am not able to view the files on the device
<tgBot1> <Kieran> can you get an adb shell in the recovery?
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> i can
<tgBot1> <Kieran> what's the output of `df -h`
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> just my desktop devices it looks
<tgBot1> <Kieran> sorry, `df -h`I mean in the adb shell
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> Oh duh. Lol … i'm only using 9.8mb out of 551.7mb
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> the rest of my  mount poins are sitting at 0% usage
<tgBot1> <Kieran> most probably aren't mounted
<tgBot1> <Kieran> `mount -a` should mount everything
<tgBot1> <Kieran> As I understand it, the entire ubports image should be in /cache during the install. It should be using a few hundred MB
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> I think everyhting was already dumped into /system at this point, which is at 99% usage
<tgBot1> <Kieran> If it's failing after extracting things, maybe /system is full?
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> I'm unsure of _what_ the exact step it is failing at, but I do know that it gets to > `rebooting into recovery to flash`, which reboots the device then leads to the error I posted in the picture above
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> I just tried another install, and it seems to be populating the cache like it should.
<tgBot1> <Kieran> Basically what happens in the recovery is the .tar.xz archives in /cache are extracted into /system. Pretty much any error there will look like the one you have
<tgBot1> <Kieran> can I see the full output of `mount -a; df -h` after a failed install?
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> Yep, give me a second to login to telegram on the desktop I'm installing on
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> `Filesystem                Size      Used Available Use% Mounted on … tmpfs                   902.4M    128.0K    902.2M   0% /dev … tmpfs                   902.4M         0    902.4M   0% /storage … tmpfs                   902.4M         0    902.4M   0% /mnt/secure … tmpfs                   902.4M         0    902.4M   0% /mnt/fuse … /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/cache …                         551.7M    442.4M    109.3M  80
<tgBot1> /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/userdata …                          12.2G    160.9M     12.0G   1% /data … /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/system …                         827.8M    823.4M      4.3M  99% /system`
<tgBot1> <Kieran> try completely wiping /system and /cache with rm -fr, then installing again
<tgBot1> <Kieran> I'm not sure your /system partition is even big enough though, mine's using 1.7G
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> That's interesting...
<tgBot1> <Kieran> that's on a pro5 though
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> I won't see why the image would be bigger than /system if it's made for the tablet
<tgBot1> <Kieran> I doubt it would be, but I do have a few other things installed. I've been playing with some stuff in xenial, but I don't think it's all that much
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> But I guess at the same time I can't figure out why the offical ubuntu image is borked. Lol
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> Nope same error
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> Just checked the mount points again and it seems to be the same story
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> 99% on system and 80% on cache
<tgBot1> <Kieran> A fresh install of xenial on the pro5 uses 1.7G in /system. Assuming vivid is a similar size, I'm guessing your /system partition is too small
<tgBot1> <Kieran> also this issue might be related: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/300
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> Yeah, it's seeming so. I wonder if it'd mess anything up to expand it
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> Ah, yes. This was my inital issue, and I had found a fix to it
<tgBot1> <Kieran> I had to expand /cache to get xenial to install. Aside from wiping everything, nothing's broken
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> Yeah, I'm not too concerned about stuff being wiped
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> I wonder what the process is of expanding on android
<tgBot1> <Kieran> I roughly did this https://geekpeek.net/resize-filesystem-fdisk-resize2fs/ from twrp
<tgBot1> <Kieran> I think I had to use sfdisk, but in general things were the same
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> hmm, okay
<tgBot1> <Kieran> fair warning though, it probably wouldn't be too hard to break something important
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> Okay. I mean I imagine shrinking, like 2gbs from /data shouldn't hurt anything, since that jsut stores userfiles.
<tgBot1> <Kieran> yeah, shrinking /data is safe
<tgBot1> <Kieran> for reference, my /system is 2.4G
<tgBot1> <Kieran> total
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> I planned on making ti at least 2GBs
<tgBot1> <Kieran> that should be enough:`/dev/block/platform/15570000.ufs/by-name/system …                           2.4G      1.7G    742.1M  70% /system`
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> so I'm assuming to "shrink" data I'd have to delete the partition entirely
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> since fdisk can't do it due to it being read only
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> even after umounting
<tgBot1> <Kieran> resize the filesystem, then delete and recreate the partition
<tgBot1> <Kieran> In the quite likely event something goes wrong, you can just delete and recreate the partition, the format it
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> I'm not sure if I'm missing something or not, but the normal commands that would be used to delete a partiton using fdisk aren't working. and with how oyu were saying that you used sfdisk, that's showing as a not valid command.
<tgBot1> <Kieran> sorry, it was sgdisk
<tgBot1> <Kieran> http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/sgdisk-walkthrough.html
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> I am so lost right now on this...
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> I am trying to create a new partiton that is ~10 GBs, yet I am unsure of where to insert the size value.
<tgBot1> <Kieran> sgdisk doesn't use sizes, you need to give it a start and end sector number
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> ye[, been trying that
<tgBot1> <Kieran> can I see sgdisk -p /dev/whatever
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> ```~ # sgdisk --print /dev/block/mmcblk0p30 … Disk /dev/block/mmcblk0p30: 26058719 sectors, 12.4 GiB … Logical sector size: 512 bytes … Disk identifier (GUID): 2BA98B92-1E1E-4594-879B-1C56C9734FA6 … Partition table holds up to 128 entries … First usable sector is 34, last usable sector is 26058685 … Partitions will be aligned on 2048-sector boundaries … Total free space is 2014 sectors (1007.0 KiB) … Number  Start (sector)    End (
<tgBot1> Name …   10            2048        26058685   12.4 GiB    8300   … ~ # sgdisk --new 2048:2100000 /dev/block/mmcblk0p30 … Could not create partition 2048 from 2100000 to 2047 … Error encountered; not saving changes.```
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> the two commands I was trying
<tgBot1> <Kieran> `sgdisk -p /dev/block/mmcblk0`?
<tgBot1> <Kieran> mmcblk0p30 is a partition itself, not the disk
<tgBot1> <Kieran> at the moment you have a parition on mmcblk0, and the partnum is 30, hence mmcblk0p30
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> ```~ # sgdisk --print /dev/block/mmcblk0 … Disk /dev/block/mmcblk0: 30777344 sectors, 14.7 GiB … Logical sector size: 512 bytes … Disk identifier (GUID): 98101B32-BBE2-4BF2-A06E-2BB33D000C20 … Partition table holds up to 32 entries … First usable sector is 34, last usable sector is 30777310 … Partitions will be aligned on 2-sector boundaries … Total free space is 1526010 sectors (745.1 MiB) … Number  Start (sector)    End (sector) 
<tgBot1>   1          131072          306143   85.5 MiB    0700  radio …    2          393216          399359   3.0 MiB     FFFF  modemst1 …    3          399360          405503   3.0 MiB     FFFF  modemst2 …    4          524288          554287   14.6 MiB    8300  persist …    5          655360          656919   780.0 KiB   FFFF  m9kefs1 …    6          656920          658479   780.0 KiB   FFFF  m9kefs2 …    7          786432          787991   780.0 KiB 
<tgBot1>     787992          794135   3.0 MiB     FFFF  fsg …    9          917504          920503   1.5 MiB     FFFF  sbl1 …   10          920504          923503   1.5 MiB     FFFF  sbl2 …   11          923504          927599   2.0 MiB     FFFF  sbl3 …   12          927600          937839   5.0 MiB     FFFF  aboot …   13          937840          938863   512.0 KiB   FFFF  rpm …   14         1048576         1081343   16.0 MiB    FFFF  boot …   15       
<tgBot1> 512.0 KiB   FFFF  tz …   16         1180672         1180673   1024 bytes  FFFF  pad …   17         1180674         1183673   1.5 MiB     FFFF  sbl2b …   18         1183674         1187769   2.0 MiB     FFFF  sbl3b …   19         1187770         1198009   5.0 MiB     FFFF  abootb …   20         1198010         1199033   512.0 KiB   FFFF  rpmb …   21         1199034         1200057   512.0 KiB   FFFF  tzb …   22         1310720         3031039   
<tgBot1> 23         3031040         4177919   560.0 MiB   8300  cache …   24         4194304         4196351   1024.0 KiB  FFFF  misc …   25         4325376         4345855   10.0 MiB    FFFF  recovery …   26         4456448         4456463   8.0 KiB     FFFF  DDR …   27         4456464         4456479   8.0 KiB     FFFF  ssd …   28         4456480         4456481   1024 bytes  FFFF  m9kefsc …   29         4587520         4587583   32.0 KiB    FFFF  metad
<tgBot1>       30777310   12.4 GiB    8300  userdata```
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> oh wow that's spammy, my bad
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2a02412887d7ff1fad36e504828528bd
<tgBot1> <Kieran> I don't know what the partitions between cache and userdata are for, they don't look very safe to move
<tgBot1> <Kieran> you might be able to get away with merging system and cache, and making a new cache out of userdata
<tgBot1> <Kieran> I think as long as the names and partition numbers match, it won't matter where they are, but I haven't really tested that
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> Oh, I see what you mean. Okay
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> oh great, since I'm using twrp via fastboot cache hold my sgdisk commands and stuff
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> Yeah, I'm not able to delete cache
<tgBot1> <Kieran> when you say you can't delete cache, what exactly happens?
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> It tells me `can't remove '/cache': Device or resource busy`
<tgBot1> <Kieran> can you unmount it?
<tgBot1> <Kieran> oh, that is unmounting it
<tgBot1> <Kieran> this is with twrp installed?
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> Yes
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> Honestly, I think for now I'm just going to try to install openstore on the stable version of ubuntu touch and see how that works out.
<tgBot1> <Kieran> fair enough, I couldn't find the beginning of the conversation to figure out what the actual goal was here :)
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> Oh, yeah. What I was trying to do was to install applications onto ubuntu touch https://t.me/ubports/97411
<tgBot1> <Catbirby> Thank you for taking your time to try to help me tho 😅
<tgBot1> <Kieran> no worries
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Ok broheims, I'm going to move my MX4 to Xenial dev branch to give him some purpose now that he's been outmoded by my MP5. Help me get him through his midlife crisis!
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Where are scopes stored? Is it possible to copy them from one device to another? Is it just one file per scope or several/a directory? I would like to get those of the limited Venn Diagram intersection between the categories "came from Canonical's store" and "still works" ^_^
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> And hell, I guess it would be good to archive the non-functional ones, just in case a dev gets them working again.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I'll ditto that question for clicks. I think someone said it's possible to compile a click if you have the app but can't access the Canonical store- essentially pure reverse engineering? Any advice/documentation about that please?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Kind of overriding those questions is: if I go to Xenial, am I at risk of either clicks or scopes just uninstalling/deleting? I'm fine with them being non-functional, but I don't want to lose them. If the answer is no risk, then I can pretty much go ahead with the upgrade right this minute.
<tgBot1> <Sören> Can anyone tell me the difference between the stable and the devil channel? I found no good answer online and in the documentation. :(
<tgBot1> Ricardo was added by: Ricardo
<tgBot1> <Ricardo> Good morning: I installed ubuntu in nexus 5 and in stable, rc and development I can not detect any pendrive.ha someone else has happened.is a bug?
<tgBot1> <gab11010> @Sören, As I understand, the stable version is the one supposed to be used as a daily driver (the one you can use normally).  … The dev channel is used by developers and testers for improving the next release of ubports.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Yes, if you have a secondary phone or tablet, you can try out devel on it. But for example, I wouldn't recommend doing it on your phone which makes calls on a regular basis, has the primary SIM card, etc.
<tgBot1> <Sören> @gab11010 @TartanSpartan , thank for the answer!
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> @flohack @neothethird @mariogrip @Stereofont just tagging you to nudge about my questions.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @gab11010, Now that we are approaching 16.04, that is themes cutting edge and development channel on 15.04 has a diminished relevance
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> (Sticker, 360x512) https://irc.ubports.com/QlDBOE1e/file_3869
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> And because as Europeans you are most likely to be awake just now :P
<tgBot1> <Ricardo> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/k8TqiPdR/file_3871.jpg
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> https://www.npmjs.com/package/click-parser
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Interesting! This runs natively on the phone?
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @Ricardo, Welcome Ricardo! To get up to speed, please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome. I canot say much about that issue. Have you already made sure the card sits firmly in its slot?
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, Hmm maybe you want to start a forum post about this? Your questions get lost here and might be interesting for others
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Never tried this tool but I think it runs only on PC. You may need Clickable installed too, to utilise for UT
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I'll do that soon Flo, I just hope the topic doesn't get ignored and orphaned.
<tgBot1> <Flohack> For the scopes I cant answer your questions, but for the clicks its easy: You need the source code, which is neither in Canonical store nor in Openstore. Not all developers put their code on Github. So some apps might be lost forever
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> But what about the click-parser?
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> And hi @Catbirby! You haven't officially been welcome yet, either. So, here you go! ✋️ https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, What you mean?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> And @Stereofont does that mean it's possible to copy directories pertaining to a click on a UT device, import those to a PC and then build the click from there?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Flo, see the click-parser app Lionel linked to.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @TartanSpartan, Brian will know the detail about that but he is fast asleep
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, Hmm that just extracts infos from the click file.  Its metadata
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> North American?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> OIC.
<tgBot1> <Flohack> A click is a packaging format, not a binary format to be executed. Inside the package are binaries from the compilation. Or the link to a webpage. Or such stuff
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Granted, not many or perhaps even any of these clicks are red line must haves I need to import or else, but still, it would be nice.
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Stefano made a backup copy of the Canonical store for emergencies ,)
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Haha perhaps I shall contact him about that then! If he made an easy way to parse it e.g. by stars, heart ratings etc then that would be absolutely perfect. But not critical for now.
<tgBot1> <Flohack> I think its just a plain dump ^^
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> But it has all clicks they ever released?
<tgBot1> <Flohack> maybe, you have to ask him
<tgBot1> Lugnadash was added by: Lugnadash
<tgBot1> <Lugnadash> hi all
<tgBot1> <Lugnadash> my name is denis
<tgBot1> <Lugnadash> i new this goup
<tgBot1> <Lugnadash> buy i learn inglesh
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi @Lugnadash! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. To get started, please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Ok, cheers Flo.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Let's just take it back to my most crucial query:
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> If I go to Xenial, am I at risk of either clicks or scopes just uninstalling/deleting? I'm fine with them being non-functional, but I don't want to lose them. If the answer is no risk, then I can pretty much go ahead with the upgrade right this minute.
<tgBot1> <Lugnadash> when they put app whatsaap
<tgBot1> <Lugnadash> ?
<tgBot1> <Lugnadash> in this system
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Denis when Anbox works
<tgBot1> <Lugnadash> ok
<tgBot1> <Lugnadash> what is ANBOX?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Android app compatability layer.
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @Lugnadash, https://ubports.com/blog/latest-news-1/post/android-apps-on-ubuntu-touch-with-anbox-107
<tgBot1> <Lugnadash> aaa
<tgBot1> <Lugnadash> ok tnks =)
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, Well nothing gets uninstalled or deleted by the flash tool. But of course who knows what happens? I would not go to Xenial atm, tbh, except you are a developer. Not even Openstore works 😆
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> It's cool man. Just want to try it out. And especially see how the updated packages in Libertine play. And to try out Anbox as soon you get it working for Qualcomm/arale.
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @Lugnadash We won't see any native Whatsapp version because they do their best to shut down such attempts (probably because they want the control over which data they gather), but don't benefit from making an app for UT by themselfes.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> As I said, my MX4 is now my tertiary device, certainly not a daily driver, and shifting it to Xenial is the best way I can make use of it before selling it.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Also, I take it I can revert to Vivid at any time, and knocking on wood for luck, nothing should break/get lost?
<tgBot1> <Ricardo> Yes, I put it in a bq e4.5 and if I detect it and I can see its contents
<tgBot1> <Lugnadash> @peternerlich, will not have this sistem Whatsaap?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> No not directly on Ubports, only via Anbox.
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @TartanSpartan, there's no guarantee's that nothing will break or get lost right now swtiching between vivid/xenial. For instance i can't flash back to vivid from xenial on my bq right now.
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @Lugnadash, Anbox will make Android apps run on UT without needing to make a new version
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Well, I'll risk it, all valuable app and file data has been shunted to my MP5.
<tgBot1> <Lugnadash> @peternerlich, ok , i whait the new version =)
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Lugnadash, What is your main language Denis?
<tgBot1> <Lugnadash> i know spain or russian
<tgBot1> <Lugnadash> but i interesting learn inglesh because i think this lenguage is beatiful
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Lugnadash, Which one is the language you usually speak each day?
<tgBot1> <Lugnadash> spain
<tgBot1> <Lugnadash> spanich
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<tgBot1> <Lugnadash> ok=)
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> You are very welcome here but it is a good idea to join the Spanish group also
<tgBot1> <Lugnadash> thnks =)
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Maybe you can find a 2013 Nexus 7 tablet at a low price, so that you can experiment with Ubuntu Touch
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> just a comment though, there's still no 16.04 builds for Nexus 7 so I'm not sure if it's future-proof
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Javacookies, If it is like €40-50 it might be fun. A phone later…
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> well, yeah it depends on his intentions and of course budget :D
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Exactly. I can afford to play. Not everyone can
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Ok guys, time for arale to level up using EXP points to 16.04! Wish me luck :)
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @TartanSpartan, It is very interesting that there are differences of appreciation depending on the language of each one.
<tgBot1> <Gabriele> Goodmorning, a quick question: what Android version will bring anbox? Will be easy to update it? Thanks :)
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Cesar_Herrera, My native language is English, so I don't think this is a matter of language at all. Having said that, this group is used by people with many different languages and we should respect that, in the way we choose to express ourselves
<tgBot1> <Gabriele> What's the difference between that way of running android apps compared to other ways like Jolla or blackberry?
<tgBot1> Rremmyy was added by: Rremmyy
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Gabriele, Anbox will be a 'plugin' in Ubuntu Touch 16.04. I don't know whether apk that require Android Nougat as a minimum will run or whether Marshmallow apk will be supported?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Rremmyy, Welcome Remy! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot1> <Rremmyy> Thanks. 😁
<tgBot1> <gab11010> @Stereofont, Not just language, also social and cultural background. Do we have a "picture" (age, gender, country...) of ubports community?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Gabriele, Step forward, experts on Jolla and BlackBerry 😎
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @gab11010, On gender, it seems 99% male. Which I find very disturbing. Recent unfortunate comments do nothing to improve that situation 😐
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @gab11010, On country,  we can get some idea from downloads ISPs. UK, Germany and France by far the biggest
<tgBot1> <gab11010> survey is coming?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @gab11010, No survey is planned. Probably those with the most used languages would be more likely to fill it in - so not very scientific
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Is it common for the Ubports Installer GUI program to hang? Or does it just take quite a while? The log says the whole recovery.img for arale has been downloaded.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> This is the 0.1.8 AppImage
<tgBot1> <gab11010> @Stereofont, Atrue
<tgBot1> @kim was added by: @kim
<tgBot1> <RoyNL> (Photo, 800x105) https://irc.ubports.com/0E3HKF5T/file_3873.jpg
<tgBot1> <RoyNL> Trying to install anbox on m10fhd but get error. What to do?
<tgBot1> <Gabriele> @Stereofont, Thanks you :) I know blackberry 10 since many years, when it was still the only os of blackberry. I bought the first jolla to try it out.
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi @kim! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please take a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Having trouble upgrading to Xenial on my arale with sudo ubuntu-device-flash —server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch —device=arale —channel=ubports-touch/16.04/devel —verbose —bootstrap.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> The text on the device's screen in fastboot mode said "is not a boot image" or words along those lines.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I also tried to use ubports-installer in the terminal for verbose output, but the instructions for doing that on github don't seem to work.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> @neothethird your insight here would be appreciated.
<tgBot1> <neothethird> the installer doesn't work?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I triedit in GUI, but it seemed to hang so I want the CLI version.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> $ ./cli.js … Is meaningless to my desktop, Ubuntu 16.04. Back in half an hour or so.
<tgBot1> <neothethird> @TartanSpartan, is the file there?
<tgBot1> <neothethird> wait, did you paste the command with the $ sign? you need to ommit that
<tgBot1> <neothethird> but i'd still recommend the gui, since with the cli version you need to specify the correct settings for everything yourself
<tgBot1> <neothethird> just run `./setup-dev.sh` and start the gui from the terminal with `npm start`, then you'll have verbose output on stdout and stderr
<tgBot1> <neothethird> or just look into `~/.cache/ubports/ubports-installer.log`
<tgBot1> <neothethird> for the log of the last run
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I think I neglected the dollar, but will check. Currently doing a grocery shop so not home quite yet. Thanks for the tips!
<tgBot1> Caliner was added by: Caliner
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Hello Michael. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <Caliner> Thank you, hello everyone :) … I'm happy to see that so many people are here
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Caliner, So many plus 1 more 🤗
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Anything we can help with? Do you know that we have a German group?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, Though you could be from US or Canada … 😀
<tgBot1> <debb1046> no landscape mode for xenial on frieza?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @debb1046, Probably nobody on who has tried. Your question may get buried in other messages so you may have to ask again later
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a bug. Default is portrait and rotation doesn't work.
<tgBot1> <gab11010> @UniversalSuperBox, Do you have the link to the issue to follow it up?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> No, but I could search for it
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/393
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> there you go
<tgBot1> <gab11010> thanks 👏👏👏
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Dalton, I was thinking about Anbox and something hit me. You're aware of the fragmentation between phone and tablet apps there, right? Some developers are shortsighted and don't make one app with a scalable (convergent if you will) UI which works equally well on a phone or a tablet. These people develop specifically and seperately for phones and tablets in some cases.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I suppose that's a problem you accept if you're running an Android app
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> But then, what happens if we try to run a phone apk on an M10? Or conversely, a tablet apk on a Pro 5?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> It won't look good
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> So is there a way in Fdroid and whatever other distribution platforms to check whether the apk is phone, tablet or convergence-optimised before we go to install it and test?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Within Anbox I mean.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think any store except Google Play has that type of granularity
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> And there it's magic
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Might it be possible to tell from file size?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Unlikely
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Have the team discussed this issue before during planning?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think there's actually an issue here. It's the same experience as you get on Android. If you install a tablet app on a phone, it looks bad. If an app is really only designed for one or the other, it'll usually say in its description.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I guess, but I mean, wouldn't Fdroid kind of be obliged to offer whatever version for whatever device Android (and now Anbox) users own?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/AWNZ0kYL/file_3876.jpg
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Those are the filters available in f-droid
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> It does not separate tablet and phone apps.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Interesting. This is all new to me as I didn't use Fdroid when I had Android devices as my daily drivers.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think this is an issue
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I trust you, and in any event, we can see for ourselves when Anbox moves out of alpha.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Do you ever miss important updates in the UBports Community?  You can stop missing things by subscribing to our Telegram News Channel.  It's just one click here:  https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, the same thing that happens when you do it on android
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Thing is, I think Google Play Store prevented you from installing the wrong kind of form factor in an apk, so it never really became a consideration there.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, play store has a thing where an app can say it only works on phones, and on a tablet you can't install it, but i have no idea how that actually works.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and it would surely be easy to hack around, if you run AOSP instead of stock Android
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Si si senor.
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @dohbee, You do it from the "Play Console" UI where you can either pick all devices or selected and exclude individual devices. So it's tied to your playstore account and not in the actual apk metadata.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> No. It's tied to the app. Publisher specifies I guess.
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> And it's only for devices that are in google's device catalog so it doesn't cover everything
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @dohbee, sure that's what i meant. You do it per app in your play store console.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Ok
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Is Fdroid's repository of apps available to view from a web browser?
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> https://f-droid.org/en/packages/
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Boom!
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> And how keen are we on the prospect of allowing Amazon services, such as Audible and Kindle?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> I don't understand why that's a problem?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Um I wasn't proposing a problem? I was asking if it's feasible for us to do.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Oh. I don't see why they wouldn't work in anbox
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Unless the require play services
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Provided the user is ok with getting their apks independently from Google Play Store?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Sorry, your wording read more like "do we want to allow it?"
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Well I guess yeah, there was the implication of, are these apps too closely tied in to Google to prevent people from wanting to permit their use in Ubuntu Touch's Anbox.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> If play services can be installed via gapps, then it should be up to each user to decide what they wish to use.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Gotcha.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> If gapps can't be installed, then, well, some things just won't work.
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Posted a small tutorial on the UBPorts Forum on how to make a QT project with a C++ plugin with the clickable tool that lets you feed a GUI-list through the C++ plugin. Im a newbie to QT and it was a bit tricky to figure it out myself so I thought I'd share my findings. Can find it at: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/913/tutorial-on-how-to-create-qt-app-with-c-plugin-and-embedd-c-class
<tgBot1> <per_sonne> There's a lot going on here, but you know how I keep the peace
<tgBot1> <per_sonne> https://youtu.be/fZv_TARX3lI
<tgBot1> <debb1046> Is there a way to adb into the anbox container?
<tgBot1> <unknown> Yes
<tgBot1> <unknown> I have never tried Anbox on UT - but on Ubuntu desktop … Try to install adb on your mobile device and execute adb on terminal or via ssh or whatever
<tgBot1> <debb1046> I doubt that would work. There is already the Android container running that holds the drivers and such for UT and that's listeing on the standard port for adb. So the anbox would have to be on a different port?
<tgBot1> <stuiterveer> @debb1046, If you want to connect to anbox on your pc you can just connect to it using regular adb commands. See if you can find the anbox device with “adb devices”
<tgBot1> <stuiterveer> The server is running on the computer, the clients can connect to it just fine even if multiple devices are connected
<tgBot1> <DC7IA> Wow. There's a lot going on in this great. So much that I don't see news. :/
<tgBot1> <debb1046> Hmm, so I have anbox not on the desktop but on the tablet that is running anbox. If, on the desktop I "adb shell" I get a shell into Ubuntu touch not into the anbox container.
<tgBot1> <unknown> And if you connect via ssh and then type "adb devices"
<tgBot1> <debb1046> UT doesn't have adb installed
<tgBot1> <stuiterveer> @debb1046, Yeah that’s probably the issue. I don’t know if you can adb through an adb device
<tgBot1> <stuiterveer> What you can try is turning on adb over network in anbox
<tgBot1> <unknown> @debb1046, Can you install it?
<tgBot1> <debb1046> Thanks all for the input. I'm giving up for today.
<tgBot1> <stuiterveer> @debb1046, Aww man, now we’re all waiting in suspense! At least I am...
<tgBot1> <per_sonne> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/SA7GVfYD/file_3881
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Not cool with the sexist slave Leia, which is totally unrelated to that quote
<tgBot1> <adriamm> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/qZMh58B6/file_3882
<tgBot1> <per_sonne> @dohbee, I didn't do the stickers, man...
<tgBot1> <per_sonne> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/yICoKxXe/file_3883.webp
<tgBot1> <dohbee> You used it though. You made the decision to use an inappropriate sticker in here.
<tgBot1> <per_sonne> OK. Cool.
<tgBot1> <unknown> @stuiterveer, Me too 😂🙈
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @per_sonne, No. Sexism is not cool.
<tgBot1> CodyMills was added by: CodyMills
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @CodyMills, Welcome Codes! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Can anyone who has upgraded their MX4 from VIvid to Xenial, whether by ubports-installer, ubuntu-device-flash or some other method, please say so here?
<tgBot1> <delijati> is the ubports currently using any gms, wifi locatization service ?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @delijati, As I understand it, UT uses Mozilla location data from wifi initially, then switches to GPS
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> If Mozilla data is poor in your area you can augment it using Mozilla Stumbler
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I'm also wondering if it's possible, rather than using fastboot, to boot to recovery and flash a Xenial recovery.img to upgrade that way? Does any such image exist?
<tgBot1> <NikosChat> @TartanSpartan, I used ubuntu-device-flash. But 16.04 is unusable on MX4. Unity 8 stops responding after 2-3 seconds
<tgBot1> <jonny> The ubports installer does not start due to a segmention fault. Am I the only one?
<tgBot1> <jonny> And after reinstalling I get an error message once: No schema files found: doing nothing.
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> @jonny, open an issue here https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/issues
<tgBot1> <mateosalta> anyone know where to find the source for the default background of ubports
<tgBot1> <nfsprodriver> Default background?
<tgBot1> <mateosalta> yep, the orange purple one with lines
<tgBot1> <mateosalta> maybe it was just on the login screen
<tgBot1> <nfsprodriver> Lately I resized my xenial rootfs on my N5. Now OTAs aren't installed anymore (refound after every reboot). On vivid it worked (using ATU by @KrisJacewicz ). Any idea, how to fix this? Which permissions should /user-data/system.img have? mine is rw-r--r--
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Designers are notoriously bad at keeping "sources" for such things. Hopefully the shipped file is svg
<tgBot1> <mateosalta> hopefully
<tgBot1> <mateosalta> i'm working on alternate gradient colors
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, One thing I would like to see when Anbox hits, is this: … A very stern warning that your privacy is being jeopardized each time anything Anbox launches. … I thought something like this: … "Free software is the only software that is open to independent and public review.  Android is not free software and it may be spying on you as well as its apps.  Use at your own risk"   … Something that reminds people that native Ubuntu Tou
<tgBot1> always the best option.
#ubports 2020-01-15
<hallyn> that sounds annoying
<hallyn> not seeing that here, luckily.  on devel channel
<Cadavero> A restart didn't seem to help it either
